# Naruto Ninja World 2.0 (Main RP Thread)



## Cheena (Sep 17, 2008)

Naruto Ninja World RP 2.0

So, the original naruto Ninja World really needed some enhancment, but it was too late for that. So now me and a few other have made the Naruto Ninja World RP. It will be bigger and better than ever. Much more organized, and hopefully a better expeirence.

Story
The Akatsuki wants it all, power, money, and worship.. but they have a challenge... to capture all the bijuu and use their power to take down all the 5 main countries... Leaf, Sand, Cloud, Stone, and Mist. To do that they must gather more members and become very strong, so much they could be unstopable. 

This RP takes place 20 years after Shippuden, so Sasuke and Orochimaru are still living... There will be all new Akatsuki Members also. So basicly, you will start out as academy students. You will not have any jutsu till you learn them. You will train and then try to become gennin. You will be in squads, and go on missions. Then try to become Chuunin by entering the Exams... then after try to live your ninja dream. And you may choose a home village, but we all start in the leaf.


Rules
*No Godmodding
*No Arguing with GMs
*Be realistic with training and things
*Be fair
*No overpowering
*Follow NF Rules
*Post at leat a Paragraph
*Have fun!
*No single OOC posts, unless you RP with it

Go to the sign up thread for more information


Enjoy!


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 17, 2008)

James was reading the forcast in the newspaper. It called for a violent storm in the description today. He lifted his head, and saw the sky was clear. He started to make the storm described in the paper, and made it start to storm. "I swear, if this weather man keeps being wrong I'll kill him myself." he said to himself. He walked out the door and went to the training grounds he made specifically designed for him. He started to train, cutting every metal razor that flew towards him, and electricuting all the self-controling puppets he made he designed that came for him "I need to remember to fix those things." he made a note in his mind.


----------



## Cactus (Sep 18, 2008)

(Wait is this the same one?)

Iriai woke up, his eyes blinking open like a machine. He sat up at his waist, perfectly straight. He got out of bed and slide into slippers and then drooped his shoulders. He made his way to the kitchen of the small two room apartment and poured cereal into a bowl with milk. He ate looking outside, there was a nice balcony on the third story floor where he could see a majority of his block. He got up and went to the bathroom and undressed to take a shower. 15 minutes was all. He got out, dried up and got on his casual wear for academy: a t-shirt, cargo pants, white and blue sneakers, and a button up short sleeve shirt left open. He fixed his hair into its usual place and left the abode with his pocket in his hands. As he left he had a silly smile on his face; some kids told him he dressed weirdly, Iriai didn't care.


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 18, 2008)

Renkai awakes from a sound but short 5 hour sleep. His alarm wakes him up. He takes a shower then gets dressed. 

"I wish they could assign A Rank missions during hours people are actually awake." Renkai says yawning as he slip on his flak jacket and headband. He sets of for the hokage's office. The hokage had assigned him special training for the use of his rin'negan. The weather was rather poor when he arrived but he had seen worse. He walks down a corridor until he reaches the hokage's office. He steps in.

"Take a seat Renkai I have quite a mission for you" the hokage orders with a grin.


----------



## Cheena (Sep 18, 2008)

"Hey... Yashi kun!" Hichari said to his brother as they were running around in the back yard... "Wanna know how I started out as a ninja" Yashi said grinning. 

Kai sat on the ground kneeling, "Yeah" Hichari said staring at his brother. 

His brother sat on the ground picking some grass.. "I first started in the Ninja Academy" he said.  mouth opened up.. "Really? Hm.. the.. academy eh" she said questioning. 

His brother began expaining.. "Well, its where you learn the basics of being a ninja." Hichari grinned.. "I wanna go... Can I go?"

His brother nodded, "A matter of fact.. the academy starts tomorrow" Hichari jumped up, "Good" he looked at his brother, "I think im gonna ask.. father" 

Yashi stood up and scratched his head.. "Really, are you sure.. it a lot of work" Hai nodded, "Of course, you know i want to be a splendid ninja" he ran to the door of their house.

Yashi chuckled, glad to see how well his brother was growing. Hichari walked into hir father's study.. "Um.. Father? Can I join the Ninja academy, it.. starts tomorrow?" 

His father turned around looking at him, "Hm.. I.. dont know, do you really want this" he said seriously. 

Hichari nodded, "Yes father" his dad stood up.. "Well, i guess you could.. Lets go register" Hicahri made a wide grin.. 

"Awsome, thanks" he ran to him and gave him a and gave him a hi-five... "well lets go" he said grinning. "Yes.. ! I cant wait." he said quietly.

His dad grinned. They began walking to the door. He opened it and let her out. They began walking to the registration place...


----------



## narutofirewire (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks for Renkai "Renkai! Where are you!" in the disguised voice of a gennin "I need you to come here for a sec." in thoughts (Come on my leader told me to kill him not to look around and say Renkai like an idiot!) "Where are you!?"


----------



## Cheena (Sep 18, 2008)

OOC: Were all academy students... hello?


----------



## Cactus (Sep 18, 2008)

OOC: Already posted. 

Iriai walked to up to the academy gates and pushed it open. Class didn't start for a few more minutes so he waited outside leaning against a wall.


----------



## Cheena (Sep 18, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hichari sat at the table with his father eating dumplings. Her father wiped his mouth.. "Listen here Hichari.. there is something a need to tell you..." he said.

Hichari let the last bite go down before speaking.. "what is it." His father stood up, "Actually, it turns out you wont be staying here for a while.." Hichari looked confused... "What do you mean?" 

He went over too him... "You know me and your brother will be going on alot of missions right?" Hichari nodded, "Yeah.." He wiped his forehead, "Well, youll need help and training for the academy, and we cant really give that to you now, we would be too busy"

Hichari frowned, "Do you mean im leaving?" Her father stood up.. "Um.. yes, and it wont be so bad, your only about 20 minuets from here, you be staying with a trainer, is.. that, ok?" Hichari's eyes got a bit squinted, "I guess" 

He gave her hug.. "Dont worry... It wont be for to long.." Hichari nodded "I know.. thanks..? he said grinning.. Yashi came in the room, "Hey, Hichari I have something for you"

Hichari grinned, "really?" He pulled out a scroll, "This is for you" Hichari scratched his head.. "What does it do?" Yashi grinned, "If.. you ever need me, just open the scroll, alright."

Hichari shrugged, "Ok... thank you" he gave him a hi-five.. "No problem" he said smilling. Their dad interuppted.. "Well Hichari ill pack everything for you, We will be at the orientation tomorrow, then after it we will take you to meet your trainer."

Hichari shook his head, "Hai.." he ran into her room to grab a few things to put in his bags...


----------



## narutofirewire (Sep 19, 2008)

*Hichari fight*

Appears from smoke in front of Hichari "It's time...*hand signs* here it is my ultimate attack *forgets the name sord of like resangan but dark colored and more powerful XD* Hyaaa!"


----------



## Cheena (Sep 20, 2008)

Hichari jumped, "What!!" Hichari rolled out the WAY, "What the.... who are you?" He pulled out his kunai and started shaking.... "I dont even know you, what do you want."


----------



## Cactus (Sep 21, 2008)

(Is Hichari a shemale? >.>)


----------



## Cheena (Sep 21, 2008)

OOC: I dont want to OOC Post but he is a boy, and he may seem like a girl becuase he is only 8ish years old


----------



## Cactus (Sep 21, 2008)

(You alternated between she and he and her and his.)


----------



## Cheena (Sep 21, 2008)

OOC: Thats becuase i copied and pasted from something else.... but please dont OOC in a post without RP... you couldve asked this in the Sign up thread


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 21, 2008)

Tetsu wandered around the outskirts of Konoha humming to himself. He wasn't planning on attacking or anything of that sort he was just on a little walk. His kasa helped hide his face, the pieces of cloth that hung from it blowed in the wind a bit causing the bell on the kasa to ring. His cloak fluttered around in the light breeze has well. He walks a bit closer to the wall humming a bit louder to himself.


----------



## materpillar (Sep 21, 2008)

((Will you be my akatsuki partner chibi? If nay I'll delete this post))

Sariru walked after Tetsu.  While the older ninja was contentedly humming, Sariru was jittery, hyper, and rather bored. "Explain to me why we're here again.  It better not be to enjoy the scenery.  If that is the case next time we'll walk around suna. Konoha loves me as much as Suna loves you.  And they both our friendly organization oh so much."

Sariru glanced up the wall after Tetsu's wandering gaze, sizing it up before mumbling to himself. "I wonder how much I could burn down with one blast?"


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 21, 2008)

"...don't even think about it Sariru..." Tetsu says in his usual, almost inaudible voice. He stops humming. "...and yes I'm hear to enjoy the scenery...I've always enjoyed the colour of the trees.. " he says in somewhat of a daze. He clenches his hands into fists causing his puppet limbs to creak.


----------



## materpillar (Sep 21, 2008)

Sariru shrugged.   "Fine I won't blow down the wall. But scenery never looks better than when it is burning!" His hands flew together forming several seals with lightning speed. "Katon no jutsu: Epicly huge fireball of burning doom!" A fireball came roaring out of his mouth, about the size of a lit match, before fading into nothingness less than two feet away.  Sariru clutched his sides as he laughed, "You... should have... seen your face!"

After a little while he looked a tetsu. "But seriously, can I please burn it down?"

((Epic jutsu these here akatsuki member can throw around eh? ))


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 21, 2008)

Tetsu glares at him a little bit"...you immature little brat..." he growls quietly. He whistles a litle bit "....and no you cannot burn it down..." Tetsu says in his ever so quiet voice.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 25, 2008)

Kaana was at the main Uchiha house. She was the main houses daughter. One of them anyways. Her sister's names are Hanabi(i think thats her name), and Hinata. Kaana looked to be about sixteen, but she was, in reality, seventeen. She had become a jounin a few years back, and was a acheivement in the Hyuuga household. 
She walks out of the house, a staff looking thing, with two dragons on each end of the pole. She also had kunai, shurikan, and other useful ninja tools.  Her holster of her ninja tools were on her right leg. Her clothing consisted of a mesh shirt, the top part anyways, and what surrounded the mesh was black cloth/leather. On her right arm looked to be arm warmers perhaps. What it is is black bandages, with (like sorta was Sasuke wore the 3ed part chuunin exams). Her other arm was only covered halfway with white bandages. Her stomach had the same thing on it. As a bottom, she wore a, what looked like a tan skirt. Under it were thin, blue pants that went to her knees. The normal Konoha headband was being worn around her stomach.
As the woman walked, her long, silky, and blue/black hair blew in the wind. The hair was tied back in two hair ties. Her hair went to her butt. A smile was on the girls face, happy, soon to be training new grads at the academy. She walks slowly, her white Hyuuga eyes looking around.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 25, 2008)

Tetsu whistled to himself walking closer to the walls of Konoha. He examines the walls some tapping them with his puppet arm every now and again. Tetsu scratches his head yawning some. He starts to hum to himself twirling his hair in his fingers.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 27, 2008)

Kaana sighs some then lets her hair blow in the wind gently. Her eyes close as she walks some. Something didn't feel right...but she couldn't let it get to her. It could possibly scare the civilians, as well as the ninja's. She forces a smile and continues to walk. The hokage, and possibly the ANBU should already sense the presence by now.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 27, 2008)

Tetsu jumps up into a tree jumping into a high branch. He goes high enough to see over the wall of the village. He sees people walking around on the top of the wall and small dots walking in the village doing shopping and whatnot. He walks out onto the end of the branch to get a better view of the wall then sits down on the branch the breeze making the bell on his kasa ring quietly.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 27, 2008)

Kaana turns around, then jumps onto a roof, hiding partly. "Byakugon...." she mumbles then looks toward the spot. Her eyes look around, then lays her eyes near the wall, catching a movement. She looks to him and watches him. Her eyes don't leave his body....as if she was a hawt staring down at their prey. _'An outside ninja....' _she thinks.


----------



## materpillar (Sep 27, 2008)

Sariru watched Tetsu jump up the tree to look into the village, and followed him up after a split second.  "Why the hell did you come up here?" With a flick of his hand he points to his eyes while continuing "I could already see there was no one close enough to be a threat.  Or did you just want our presence to be blatantly announced?" 

Sariru flicked his eyes over the town, noticing a young lady staring up at them, through a wall in an excellent hiding spot.  A small smirk crossed his face. "Because you've done that well enough." The ninja paused for a second then shrugged. "Well I guess I do the best with what life and idiots throw at me. Now that they know we're here how about we go get some coffee just for shits and giggles?" 

After a slight pause Sariru waved at the lady and launched himself from the top off the tree onto the wall and then onto a nearby house.  Quickly covering the distance towards the lady.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 27, 2008)

Tetsu puts his arms above his head pulling on the branch above him. He pulss himself up onto that branch and stands up on it. He bounces his body on the branch a few times then jumps out of the tree landing quietly and softly on his feet.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 27, 2008)

Her eyes glare some and she jumps from the rooftop and onto the ground calmly. Her byakugan still in effect. Were these S-ranked?? Her eyes saw that they were coming towards her. Are they idoits...they will cause the people to panic. Slowly she starts to calmly walk to a secluded area, where hardly anybody ever went to.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 27, 2008)

Tetsu smiles to himself making two quick hand signs. His body disappears in a cloud of smoke and he reappears inside the village next to Sariru. "...hello..." he says quietly as usual. He follows the girl into the secluded spot of the village.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 27, 2008)

She leans against a tree "What the hell are they doing?? Singling out a simple girl..." she mumbles, as if in a play. What gave ti away was a grin on her face. She didn't need the Byakugon to tell that they were getting closer with each passing minuet.


----------



## materpillar (Sep 27, 2008)

Sariru eased up on his sprint as the girl slowly walked away.  He was happy to see Tetsu appear in a puff next to him. With his little "hello".  Sariru merely shrugged at him before saying "So you are up for coffee then.  Personally I'm tired of that crap Pain keeps getting.  Maybe we can get that lady over yonder to join us?"  With a motion towards were the girl was again going.  When he arrived he saw the area was completely deserted. He let out a loud sigh.  "Already set to fight us aren't you? I just wanted some decent coffee for a change and I would be honored if you'd join me, and my friend.  You'd be surprised by the low quality shit we're fed."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 27, 2008)

She watches him, blinking slightly. "I am not someone who will fight you.... If i was stupied...I would have by now...but seeing how your with a friend, I will go the safe way. Anyways ...what're you two doing here?? You know you guys are S-ranked criminals...??" she sighs and watches them, her Byakugon eyes wandering.


----------



## materpillar (Sep 27, 2008)

Emo_panda227 said:


> She watches him, blinking slightly. "I am not someone who will fight you.... If i was stupied...I would have by now...but seeing how your with a friend, I will go the safe way. Anyways ...what're you two doing here?? You know you guys are S-ranked criminals...??" she sighs and watches them, her Byakugon eyes wandering.



"Didn't want to fight us?  Then why the deserted area?" Sariru glances over at Tetsu "I don't really know if we're S-ranked criminals or not.  I'd guess so, but I haven't waltzed into the hokage's office lately to check. Well we were in the area.  And I decided I was in the mood for coffee.  I thought I already said that."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 27, 2008)

"...aw no fighting?...I was hoping to kill some Konoha scum today..." Tetsu says in his quiet tone. He takes his kasa off revealing his face. "...I'd like you to remember this face...this is the last face you'll see before you die..." he says quietly as always.


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 27, 2008)

OOC: check out my new ninja.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 27, 2008)

Mirishi walked out of his small apartment and onto the streets of Konoha. The wind tugged at the bandages around his neck. He walked slowly through the streets.


----------



## materpillar (Sep 27, 2008)

ChibiKyuubi said:


> "...aw no fighting?...I was hoping to kill some Konoha scum today..." Tetsu says in his quiet tone. He takes his kasa off revealing his face. "...I'd like you to remember this face...this is the last face you'll see before you die..." he says quietly as always.


Sariru looks over at his partner.  "Did you just tell me not to blow down half the konoha wall?  Now you're unhappy that I wasn't planning on killing anyone?" Sariru shakes his head. "The last face you ever see before you die?  I thought you were unhappy we weren't killing anyone.  Now are you bent on killing the nice young lady or something?  Good god you're inconsistent." Sariru subtly takes a step forward to easy slide in front of Tatsu in case he tries to attack the girl. He then asks the girl "What was your name again?" ((If offered he'll fill it in if not he'll shrug and ask anyway here to come anyway  just minus the name.)) "So Kaana do you want to go somewhere or not?"


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 27, 2008)

Her eye twitches some the mutters under her breath some 'These guys don't even act like Akatsuki...Master mentioned them plenty of times...'. She hangs her head down some. Lifting it up some, then she grins "So you think im a 'Nice little lady?? Don't judge a open book...". Her white eyes search them, but they were not in Byakugan state.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 27, 2008)

"...shut up...I can kill you too if that's what you want..." Tetsu says quiter than usual into Seriru's ear. Tetsu roles the sleeve of his Akatsuki cloak up on his left arm. He twists his arm slightly causing about twenty retractable blades to come out of it. He sticks his arm out to the side ready to rush the girl if she does anything.


----------



## materpillar (Sep 27, 2008)

Sariru laughed out loud. "I'm sure you could if I was dumb enough to fight.  Kill me while getting chased by mobs of ANBU and as I flee through a city I know very well.  That my good friend, I seriously doubt." He glanced back at Kaana."I'm not judging an open book. So would you like to have some coffee with me you traitorous little bitch of orochimaru?" He shushins behind her and lazily leans his arms on her shoulder. He glances down to see if he can see her cursed seal.  "That was you wasn't it?  Now if you don't mind I'd rather call you lady or your name. Kaat- Kam-  What was the damn thing again?"


((PS my guy was heavily involved with the hyuuga and uchiha clan and he's only three years older than her so he'd know this girl's story.  You probably can recognize my guy from his bloodline which is a mutation of the hyuuga's and uchiha's.))


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 27, 2008)

She jumps then does a backflip ten feet away, landing on her feet. "Tch...Trying to look into my cloths huh??" She smirks then pats her shoulder where it was. "Traitorous little bitch of Orochimaru am i???" she mumbles, growling some. Kaana looks back to him "My name is Kaana.... again..." she said.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 27, 2008)

Tetsu makes handsigns with one hand his body disappearing in a cloud of smoke. He reappears in front of Kaana. "...hello..." he says in his almost inaudible voice. He looks into her white eyes, he was able to see his reflection in her eyes. He smirks some his arm with blades sticking out of it hanging by his side.


----------



## materpillar (Sep 27, 2008)

Sariru lazily watched her back flip over him. "Look into your cloths?  I can already see through them." He shrugged. "That is how it has always been with _everyone_ and how it always will be.  Nothing I can do, nor that you can do. And I don't know why everyone finds that so awkward. Seems perfectly normal to me."



> "Traitorous little bitch of Orochimaru am i???"


 "You can't deny it as hard as you try, even if it wasn't your choice."

Sariru hopped onto a nearby building towards a restaurant. "So Keena you've held us here too long and my partner is getting overly trigger happy.  Are you coming or not?"  He glanced around him a bit.  "Seems I might be dining with some ANBU either way."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 27, 2008)

Her eyes twich and she jumps back, putting her arms across her chest. "Pervert.." she seemed flustered. She calms down again and jumps back. Sighing she looks toward the restruant "Fine....I will" she says, nodding. 'At least I can keep an eye on them...' she thinks, not taking her arms across her chest.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 27, 2008)

Tetsu twists his arm opposite the way he twisted it to send the blades out, the blades retracting into his arm. He rolls the sleeve of his cloak back down. His hair blows around some in a light breeze he jumps next to Sariru, waiting.


----------



## materpillar (Sep 27, 2008)

Sariru snickers as she jumps back and poorly attempts to cover herself. "Every man and women I've ever seen has been, by your standards, naked to me.  I have no choice what so ever, and somehow I'm still managed to be a pervert. Your logic is flawed." Sariru jumps over to a restaurant waving amiably at gathering ANBU hidden around the town as they slowly converge on the akatsuki.

After entering the restaurant there is a mass exodus of people fleeing out the back door.  Sariru walks over to a random table in the back of the restaurant against the wall and sits down.  "I can see you hiding behind the bar over there.  Can you bring me some coffee please.  Tetsu, Keena want anything?"  He glances over at the people still pushing to get out. "Talk about judging a book by its cover.  Well I guess they're not completely wrong.  I am going to have to blow through this wall whenever those ANBU are stupid enough to come in here."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 27, 2008)

She walks in, but with a cloak on her. Her eye twitches some "Its Kaana you...-" she stops then mumbles a "Tch.. not worth it. She sits at a table about two tables away, then puts her hands up and lays her head on them, watching them carefully. Her eye twitches "You better pay for that..and I swear if you blow up the wall..".


----------



## materpillar (Sep 27, 2008)

Emo_panda227 said:


> She walks in, but with a cloak on her. Her eye twitches some "Its Kaana you...-" she stops then mumbles a "Tch.. not worth it. She sits at a table about two tables away, then puts her hands up and lays her head on them, watching them carefully. Her eye twitches "You better pay for that..and I swear if you blow up the wall..".


Sariru facepalms.  "Oh, how rude and stupid of me, Kaana. First, (from the attitude you have) I'm taking you hostage, and I can't even properly remember your name." He shakes his head sadly. "I have every intention to pay for this coffee, whatever Tetsu orders assuming he forgot to bring some money, anything you order, and even the wall which I do have every intention to blow apart. The later of which will survive if you can enlighten me of some secret door out of here that the ANBU won't be swarming in 30 seconds that you can tell me."
After getting the cup of coffee from the shaking waiter, Sariru leaned back against the wall and put his feet on the table taking a sip of the hot coffee. He happily noted that is it was indeed delicious and worth braving konoha for.
"You'd be surprised how much you konoha-nins take for granted.  Trying to conquer the world is hard work, filled with lots of sacrifices.  Decent coffee being a more regrettable loss."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 28, 2008)

She slams her hand down on the table hard, the table cracking a bit. Her eyes twitch "Hostage!?". Her voice was low, so nobody could hear her. "Your making me a bit mad you know that..." Her byakugan eyes eye him, her right eye twitching. "Who do you think you are... I was taught a lot by him...(orochimaru) you know...." she watches him.


----------



## materpillar (Sep 28, 2008)

Sariru continues sipping on his coffee for a second before responding. "You misunderstood.  I had no intention of bringing you here against your will.  From your lovely attitude it appears I've accidentally blackmailed you into coming.  Come with me or I burn the village, kind of thing.  Which if I did, was unintentional. Maybe you were afraid of getting attacked by two S-ranked-nins and so came along so as not to be killed.  God knows it seems Tetsu wants to, although I can't really tell one way or another. In which case you'd be a hostage.  Which again would be unintentional, but judging from your last outburst was not the case."

He continues sipping at his coffee and finally drains it.  Then, waves at the still cowering waiter for another one.

"As for Orochimaru teaching you stuff. I don't care.  At all.  I'd destroy you anyway.  You Hyuuga's overrate the Byakugan too, by the way.  I'd know, I suffered under your damnable arrogance and half-hearted training."

While saying the last line, his eyes burned with hatred and bitterness ((the rest of his face is covered with a mask)). Sariru paused for a second to collect himself.

"You've made me angry now too.  I'm not enjoying my coffee near as much as I should. As for who I am.  I'm Uchiha Sariru Hyuuga. I suffered under not one, but two clans stupidity and pride and I left. Taking my one and only eyes with me.  Apparently that is enough to become a criminal with a death sentence.  To survive and for some measure of happiness I then made friends with the only people in the _whole world_ who'd take me in. So through satisfying my basic human needs I've become immensely hated.  I can't even get a damnable cup of coffee without starting a FUCKING WAR." 

He hurled his half-empty cup of coffee across the room into the wall where it shattered as he finished his last sentence, regretting the loss of the beverage instantly. So he merely sat, and brooded.  Glancing around at the gathering ninjas everywhere outside.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 28, 2008)

She looks to the ninjas outside but turns back, sighs, sitting down "Tch....ets angry so easily..". SHe turns her head away, making a hmph sound. They could believe what they wanted. This guy was a bit scary, but she didn't show anything. "Calm down..." she says calmly, relaxing. She looks outside, giving them a look to go about their business.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 28, 2008)

"...see now Sariru this is why people don't want to go out with you..." Tetsu says softly. He sits down next to Kaana. "...well seeing as we're getting comfortable..." Tetsu says taking off his Akatsuki cloak and laying it on the table. He was wearing tighter than usual black pants and a small short sleeve shirt that only covered part of his chest and left his whole stomach bare except for a sleeveless fishnet top he wore underneath the black shirt. The container on his back showed the scrolls of his six strongest puppets.


----------



## Cheena (Sep 28, 2008)

"What is this... chakra" He hid behind the corner of  a building. His eyes were trailing the ground, "I can sense it near by..." He removed his mask to get a better view, "Hm, It may be... ATAKASUKI" He glared at a food place.

"They must be in there" He smirked, "Hn... call rest of the Anbu, or check it my self" He thought for a moment, "I will check it out before a full out war happens" he began moving swiftly as he approched the building.... "I was right"

He peered in the window, "Drinking... Coffe?" He looked confused and twitched, "With a Konoha Jounin" He looked in, "What is wrong with that" He stayed put not ready to make a move.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 28, 2008)

Tetsu sees the young boy outside of the window and smirks. He waves to the boy a little. He gets some coffee and sips it slowly. He puts his feet up on the table and yawns.


----------



## materpillar (Sep 28, 2008)

"Well I guess I can't blame them. I came here to screw around, and now I'm getting too serious." He motioned at the waiter for more coffee, damn this stuff was good.  The service was excellent also, faster than even what a hokage could get. He waved at the new konoha nin who was obviously very confused.  His facial expression made the whole trip worth it.
"Why are you taking off your cloak Tetsu?  Don't you know that is really bad luck?"


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 28, 2008)

Tetsu shrugs. "...I've never believed in luck anyway...and I'm 70% puppet what's the worse that could happen to me..." he says quietly throwing his empty glass across the room into a wall making it break into several pieces.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 28, 2008)

Her eyes twitch as he sat down beside her. 'They are making this really hard on me...' she thinks and closes her eyes some. She was sitting up, elbows on the table, with her head on one hand, the other was extended toward the center. She looks to the kid outside, giving him a warning look and to not to be alarmed...


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 28, 2008)

Tetsu stands up and looks directly at the kid who was out side the window. He smiles some, an evil smile though. He makes some handsigns and summons the puppet of his oldest brother, Hiroshi. He makes the puppet stand on the table in front of Kaana.


----------



## Cheena (Sep 28, 2008)

He smirked... "He is a creep" he looked more, "So they saw me, but the jounin looks fine, it seems, she thinks there is no problem.... "Maybe I should not worry"  he stayed there for a while scouting.....


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 28, 2008)

She twitches her eyes some, getting very annoyed, but other than that, keeping her cool. "What are you doing??" she asked the person beside her and stares at him in a annoyed fasion then, keeps her eyes on the puppet one for a few seconds as well.


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 28, 2008)

OOC: what are you guys doing, i want to enter the action.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 28, 2008)

"...I'm bored and wanted to use my puppets for a little while...but if you'd rather I not..." Tetsu says quietly. He makes a handsign with one hand the puppet disappearing in a cloud of smoke. Tetsu puts his Akatsuki claok back on and sits back down next to Kaana.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 28, 2008)

She crosses her arms and twitches her eyes irritated "Wouldn't you rather sit with your friend over there?" she asks. Her eyes look over at the other one. "Why beside me...??" she mumbles,it barely audiable, closing her eyes as they twitch again. Her fingers rapped on the table a bit.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 28, 2008)

"...he tends to get cranky...and he'll end up boring me if I sit next to him...I already know him...but I don't know you..." Tetsu says calmly. He yawns some playing with the sleeve on his cloak. He was very bored from just sitting there.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 28, 2008)

Her eyes twitch again. She seemed more annoyed now. Watching over these guys to make sure they didn't do anything reminded her of babysitting two babies who can't seem to get happy. Kaana opens her eyes and watches the two, rapping her fingers on the table some omre.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 28, 2008)

Tetsu sighs loudly. He was bored almost bored enough to go crazy. He gets up and starts walking around the coffee shop just to stay occupied.


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 28, 2008)

kaim sit down, on a bench by the coffe shop and starts readin his book "The Gusty Ninja"


----------



## materpillar (Sep 28, 2008)

"So how long do you want to hang around here Tetsu?  I've had enough coffee.  Now I'm starting to get hyper."  His fingers twitch slightly.
((If Tetsu's ready to go the following happens, if not sariru will just hang around.))
"If you have no objections I'm ready to blow this joint.  Ah the pun...  Well it was nice meeting you Kaana.  And many apologies...  Heads up Tetsu!"  He kicked the table in front of him across the room towards them, while forming handseals and blowing a door sized hole in the wall with a blast of water. As he does a backwards summersault off his chair and out of the building Sariru dropped a large packet of money on the ground.  "Hurry up you slow puppet!"


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 28, 2008)

"Arrg!?!?" she growls then brings up byakugan. Suddenly she holds her hand out and snakes shoot out, multiple snakes. The snake attempt to wrap around the Sarisu. One of the snakes got his foot and bits him, as the others start to try to wrap around him. The move was called "Hidden Multiple snake hands".


----------



## materpillar (Sep 28, 2008)

((Auto-hit much? How exactly did those get around the flying table again...))

Sariru was making hand signs as the snakes flew towards him.  Unfortunately not fast enough as a snake wrapped around his leg.  Fortunately was small enough its bite couldn't penetrate his armor. Before anymore could reach him he launched a katon onto the snake and into the other's faces, burning the first to a crisp.  The flame quickly spread along the snake towards Kaana. "That was uncalled for Kaana."

He hopped away from the restaurant, and drew his shortsword as ANBU started sprinting towards him.


----------



## Cheena (Sep 28, 2008)

"Akatsuki, this is ANBU, stop!" the called chasing the man in a black and red cloak. "Shadow transportation jutsu!" to men appeared around him, one, in the front the other one in the back "Indestructable Capture!" They put there hands on each side of the man and grasped them together.... hoping to make a capturing cube around the man fast enough.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 28, 2008)

She gasps as she makes the snakes go away, her slave betting burned a bit. "Damnit!" she curses and runs after him a bit. Her hand was only slightly burnt but she stops, seeing the ANBU on his tail. "I hope you had enough money to pay for the damage!!" she growls and starts to run a bit more.


----------



## materpillar (Sep 28, 2008)

Sariru landed ontop of a building and turned, glancing lazily back at the ANBU. "Ok?"  Sariru yawned lazily as the cube went up around him.  "I did drop enough.  So now that you've had the complete brilliance to capture me.  What next?"


((Enter Tetsu! ))


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 28, 2008)

She runs up about ten feet from him, growling. She knew he was up to something...he can't be this calm. She walks up a but, but cautiously, keeping her hands up, incase she didn't to do any hand seals, not that it wasn't a problem.


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 28, 2008)

"hey kaim!" yelled seth, kaim looked up to see one of his classmates was calling him, "oh..hey seth, what is it?" "kushina wants to see us, she says she has something she wants to tells us" kaim looked confused, why would someone like kushina want to see him,"well..ok lets go" "ok meet me at the training ground"


----------



## Cheena (Sep 28, 2008)

Anbu looked emotionless, though you could not tell from the mask, "Two Anbu, come here" he said lookin over his shoulder, "quickly". Two anbu rushed over, "DO the seal now"
They but there hands on the two remaning, "The rest of you, keep that other guy out, they nodded and did their own jutsu, "DOme Jutsu, no etering or escape" the said as a purple dome consealed the akatsuki person along with the other anbu. 

The main anbu looked at all for anbu ninja, "NOW!" They put hckara i there hands, "Chakra drain... Jutsu" they hoped it would work..............


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 28, 2008)

Tetsu walksout of the coffee shop and to the ANBU "...would you mind letting my partner go?" Tetsu asks in a quiet and polite voice. He rolls both of the sleeves up on his cloak. "...if not I'll have to kill you..." he twists both of his arms to the right, about 20 blades snap out of his left arm and a small portion of a metal rod comes out of his right hand a small flame at the opening of it.


----------



## Cheena (Sep 28, 2008)

The anbu nodded, You cant even get in here, how will you kill us....?" The anbu still showed no emotion feeling calm. He gritted his teeth... _I dont know about this'_ He looked around to see what others were doing....


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 28, 2008)

as kaim reaches the training ground, he see kushina and seth leaning againts the tree,"ok where both here what do you want?" seth asked, "kaim...do you know who pein and kona is?" a big shock ran thorough kaims body, he has not seen his parents in so long he really didn't expect them to come up, "there my...my parents" seth and kushina looked shocked "WHAT!!, so wait a minute your the child of konan and pein of akatsuki!!!" seth said shocked, "yes" said kaim "but why do you want to know about them?" kushina made a sigh "well i heard my dad talking and....well your parents are coming to get you.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 28, 2008)

She watches them attempt then see's Tetsu. Upon seeing him she uses the multiple snake hand jutsu's and both sleeves get snakes tossed toward him. They rush him and attempt to wrap around his body. Some snakes got a bite on him...but she wasn't sure about this.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 28, 2008)

"...well I was trying to avoid unnecissary violence...but since your making this complicated..." Tetsu says sending chakra into his right arm causing a steady flame to come out of the rod burning the ANBU's foot. "...now...please let my partner go..." he says quietly but with a hint of a growl in his voice.


----------



## Cheena (Sep 28, 2008)

(OOC: Im in a dome where no one or anything can get in....)

"Uhhh" he looked at his foot... "Nice try" his foot came off turning into water then reforming....


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 28, 2008)

"what" kaim said scarly "are you sure kushina" seth asked "yeah, i heard it right from my dads mouth" said kushina, kaim felt dizzy, memories of his parents killing wrath ran thorough his mind, then all of a sudden he went blank, "kaim" kushina asked, she took a step closer to him shaking him, "hey kaim are you ok?" then kaim grabed kushina by her neck and tossed her to a wall, "KAIM WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!!" seth said angrly, kaim looked up at seth and used a killing intent justu on him with made him lose consciousness, kaim starts to walk toward the leaf, "this village will know pain"


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 28, 2008)

Tetsu turn to Kaana "...really?...you want me to kill you?" he asks quietly. "...if that's what you want..." Tetsu rushes at her his left arm extended outwards. Once close enough he swings it at her head aiming to kill.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 28, 2008)

She smirks and leans backward, gdoing a backflip. As she made the moves, her foot connected to his chin. Her other foot hit against his weapon base, knocking it away from her body. Kaana jumps about ten feet away, and holds up a usual hyuga fighting stance.


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 28, 2008)

kaims walks into the village staring at his the people he's about to kill, a jonin ninja then walks up to him to check on him "hey kaim are you alright" he puts his hands on kaims shoulder and he grabs and breaks it, "AHHHH!!!!!, YOU SON OF A BITCH!!!" kaim kicks him with so much force he flys 500 meters away, suddenly the village runs around in a rampage, "OH MY GOD THE SON OF PAIN HAS COME TO DESTROY US!!!!" yells a lady.


----------



## Cheena (Sep 28, 2008)

"Anbu, there is something happening, I have to go" the main Anbu used a secret jutsu to exit the dome at top speed. "The son of.... PAIN" he ran to the disturbance, "Stop now!" He put his hand out keeping distance between himself and the son of Pain, "Calm Down"


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 28, 2008)

kaim looks at the ninja with cold eyes "get out my, i must kill naruto uzumaki" kaim charges toward the ninja at top speed. suddenly sasuke uchiha uses his sharigan to stop kaim, but he broke loose and kept charging.


----------



## materpillar (Sep 28, 2008)

Sariru glanced at the two anbu in the dome next to him. "I'm afraid if you start sealing my chakara I'm going to have to kill you.  Don't say you weren't warned."


> "OH MY GOD THE SON OF PAIN HAS COME TO DESTROY US!!!!


Sariru glances over confused at Tetsu.  "Pein's son?  What? I guess we should check that out." Sariru does a few handsigns and his body seems to slowly fade out of existence.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 28, 2008)

Tetsu's neck creaks a little from the kick. "...you're so very ungrateful..." he mutters quieter than usual "...now I'm a little angry..." Tetsu says. "...Satetsu Kaihou - Iron Sand World Method" Tetsu muters opening his mouth. Out of his mouth flows iron sand soaked in a lethal poison that causes the body to go dumb if it gets in your system. Tetsu turns the iron sand into thousands of long, thin spikes sending them all at Kaana. '_...I only need one to hit her and I'll have this done with..._' he thinks to himself.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 28, 2008)

She looks calmly, then suddenly disspears in a cloud of cherry blossoms.She was hiding behind a tree, then grasps her staff, grinning some "I haven't used this in forever..." she smirks then turns on her Byakugan, watching him from behind the tree.


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 28, 2008)

meanwhile seth begins to wake up, "uh, oh my head what happend" then he remebered kaim attacked him and kushina, "Oh NO!!" seth rushes over to kushina, "Hey Kushina!! Kushina Get Up!!" yelled seth "hmm, seth, wha..what happend" asked kushina "kaim attacked us, look kushina i want you to stay her while i go get kaim ok?" "No I want to come with you" said kushina "no you stay here and wait for me understand?" "fine" said kushina seth then rushed to the village to stop kaim.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 28, 2008)

Tetsu sighs "...making things so complicated...just let me kill you..." he growls scattering the iron sand spikes everywhere hoping one would at least skim her. He summons the puppet of his father and takes on an offensive position.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 28, 2008)

she smirks, as mot of it hits the tree. She walks out and grins. The staff in her hand. "So you use puppets... kinda of like Sasori.." she smirks and turns the staff in circles, making the excess ones fly away from her.


----------



## materpillar (Sep 28, 2008)

((I'm gonna assume the anbu let down the random dome since my guy vanished.  Yay for turning into mist!))

Sariru fades back into existence right behind Kaana, sending a punch down her blindspot in an attempt to knock her unconscious. "Again my apologies Kaana." He glances over at Tetsu.  "Stop screwing around with fodder.  Don't you think we should be finding pein's son? He turns and quickly jumps towards where the scream came from. He quickly notices the little kid charging naruto with sasuke looking on.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 28, 2008)

Tetsu sneers "...kinda...but a lot better..." his puppet was holding to katanas. Tetsu turns looks at Sariru "...i guess..." he says quietly..."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 28, 2008)

She gasps and falls over, but not before opne of the iron sands make a cut on her. She falls forward on her stomach and falls unconscious, the poison hads gotten her cheek, blood dripping down.


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 28, 2008)

OOC: you really dont care much fo the leaf uh


----------



## materpillar (Sep 28, 2008)

"You do know you're probably going to have to repoison your iron sand now.  They're probably going to figure out what you put on it from what's in Kaana."

Sariru jumped down in front of Kaim's charge, kicking him to a halt if necessary. "So you're Pein's brat?  Want to come with us?"


((Uh, Akatsuki. Of coarse we dislike Konoha))


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 28, 2008)

"...there is no cure for my poisons yet...she'll be dead in three days if they don't get the poison out and her body is numb..." Tetsu mutters standing next to Sariru his cloak blowing in the wind as he rolls the leaves down after retracting the blades and pipe in his arms.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 28, 2008)

Her fingers twitch some, but barely. Even though there were no cures, there were powerful medical ninja's here. Thanks to Sakura, as well as Tsunade. If only though... suddenly the figure poofed into a log. Replacement technique. She breaths heavy then runs toward Konoha "I nearly got caught... Theses are most defininently Akatsuki.." she mumbles.


----------



## Cheena (Sep 28, 2008)

The anbu looked over shoulder, "You again" he growled... He looked over to Pain's son, Kaim, "Dont listen to em, they are the enemy" he stopped real quick keeping his guard, "It will be ok, come with me: he said reaching his hand out


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 28, 2008)

Tetsu growls "...don't listen to him kid...he's your enemy...kill him now...make your father proud..." he says quietly. He holds out a hand out to the kid "...come with us.."


----------



## Cheena (Sep 28, 2008)

The anbu growled more, "Stay away you akatsuki" he said looking at him with a death glare... "They are akatsuki, they are bad people" he said still keeping his hand out, "Please come with me" he said grinning..............


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 28, 2008)

She gets there and walks up behind the ANBU, sighing some. She watches the kid, some with sympathy. Kaana wasn't about to interfere though. Stepping back some, she looks toward Tetsu, then his friend, and then back to the kid. 'Pains son huh??' she thinks, feeling sorry for him a bit...but..  possibly knowing the outcome.


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 28, 2008)

"enemy" kaim said. "kill kaim, kill" said pein, kaim droped to his knees,in pain holding his head, "HE's IN MY HEAD"


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 28, 2008)

Tetsu blinks his eyes. "...come with me kid and I won't kill you...then we can kill these two pathetic ninja together..." he says softly edging him on to come with him and Sariru.


----------



## materpillar (Sep 28, 2008)

Sariru glances at the amusing scene.  "Wow this look like a bad soap opera.  Join the dark side! No don't it isn't good! We have cookies! No you don't! He shakes his head. "We lack the time for this stupidity Tetsu.  By the way congrats on not getting poisoned Kaana." Sariru's hands flew together and he blew a huge ball of thick mist over the area reducing everyone's vision to nothing, even Kaana's byukagam.  He then simply grabbed Kaim, knocking him out if necessary, and jumped away. "Let's go Tetsu I'm tired of this city."


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 28, 2008)

as some ninja tryed to grab him he uses a clone to trick him pein tells the member to back off, then seth came to the scene "KAIM NOOO!!" screamed seth.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 28, 2008)

Tetsu nods in agreement. "...yeah me too..." he says quietly. He makes a hand signs disapearing in a cloud of smoke and reapearing outside of the walls of Konoha.


----------



## materpillar (Sep 28, 2008)

The kid Sariru grabbed puffed into nothingness.  It was a damnable clone.  Fortunately no one but him could see anything.  It was rather a simple task to hunt the kid down again.  Once Sariru found him, he attempted to knock him out with a blow to the neck.  He'll carry the kid away no matter how many clones he uses.
))


----------



## Cheena (Sep 28, 2008)

OOC: A bit powerful for a academy studeny Kaim?

"Jeez..." The anbu noded his head and frowned... "This is great... " he tries to get closer, "Shadow Transportation Jutsu" he went lightning fast... and appreared in front of him, "Dont worry kid" he grabbed his arms and lifted him up on his shoulder the began running away with Kaim, "Youll be fine"


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 28, 2008)

OOC: no its not kaim, its pein controling him.

"HEY WHAT ARE YOU DOING LET HIM GO" yelled seth, then he chased them, but his dad sasuke stoped him, "let them go seth, he not going to hurt kaim" said sasuke "but dad" "i promise seth" said sasuke putting his hand on his shoulder


----------



## materpillar (Sep 28, 2008)

((Academy student = not that powerful.  How did the anbu guy even find the kid.  How is he not running away straight into a wall.))

Sariru's patience was starting to run thin.  So he did a few more handseals and some of the mist formed around the anbu and kaim into a prison leaving them floating uselessly in the air. (unless they evade it, and it is like the zabuza's water prison.) He then shushined in front of them and attempted to knock them out again. "You guys are annoying.  Don't make me start burning stuff."


((OOC: If pain is controlling him, and we're ruining pain's plans.  Then pain would telepathically talk to Sariru and tell him to fuck off))


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 28, 2008)

OOC:damn i forgot that, i'll change that thing then

"go with the akatsuki member my son" pein said "MY HEAD HURTS!!!! PUT ME DOWN!!! DONT HURT ME!!! IM SORRY!!!!" said kaim kick and screaming trying to get loose.


----------



## Cheena (Sep 28, 2008)

The anbu grinned, "Its Ok, you can calm down" he took Kaim off of his shoulder but still holding his arms... "Its alright, I am here to help" he said. he removed some of his mask showing a grin, "Now lets see how to get out of here" he said examing the sphere... they were floating in the air still, "Hold on" he said still thinking, I can still move my hands" he said fomring hand signs, "Earth Rise Jutsu" the ground began moving up below them, it hit there eet, "Hold on Kaim" they were thrown out of the prison into the air and he did a flip holding on to Kaim landing on the ground............


----------



## materpillar (Sep 28, 2008)

Sariru watched the ANBU fling himself and the mini-pein into the air.  He guessed where they'd land and shushined over there unsheathing his shortsword.  Just as they hit the ground he launched a roundhouse kick at the ANBU followed by several slashes with his sword.  He then slid back and through several shuriken at him.  Following the shuriken spam Sariru created 6 water clones. 5 of which jump at the anbu from all directions while the 6th attempts to pull Kaim away again.  The real Sariru waits a small distance away waiting for the academy student and ANBU to get separated.


((You're still fighting blind in a really thick mist))


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 28, 2008)

Tetsu got tired of waited outside for Sariru and transported himself back to where the fight was going. "...great..." he mutters. He sits on the ground and watches the pair fight.


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 28, 2008)

kaim looked at the ninja with fear and starts running, "SOMEONE HELP ME, HE GOING TO KILL ME" yelled kaim.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 28, 2008)

OOC: in the previous one of this..KOnan is gone..and it's kiraxpain XD...
Konanx pain had Renkai then konan died or whatnot..
KiraxPain had a kid, but he's not named
Also someone is playing Pain... He has a person playing him...so you can't.


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 28, 2008)

OOC: i give you guys permission to control kaim while im gone. DONT KILL HIM.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 28, 2008)

Tetsu walks next to Sariru. "...lets go...we're just risking it all being here..." he says quietly into Sariru's ear. He blinks as a breeze blows his cloak and hair to the side.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 28, 2008)

Kaana smirks and it seemed all around there was a strange fog "Darnit.." she growls then activates Byakugon. Slowly she grabs her staff then heads toward the boy and the ANBU, using her staff has if it were used by a blind person. She soon gets there "Kaim..I believe your name is...And the ANBU.. are you guys okay??"


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 28, 2008)

OOC:hey im back and wtf renkai is the son of pain not this guy!


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 28, 2008)

OOC: thats what i said... T_T


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 28, 2008)

well as the pain character i dont like it!


----------



## materpillar (Sep 29, 2008)

OOC: Then be pain!  I'm trying to capture your son from konoha.  If you've got any problems with that tell my guy.  These ANBU are being annoying.  

Emo_Panda Kaana can't see through the mist.

Why aren't we using the OOC thread to say this stuff?


----------



## Cheena (Sep 29, 2008)

The anbu fell down, "Agrhh" he growled holding his leg and his arm. He had fell forw the kick and had gotten hit by one of the slashes.... "Um... yeah, Im fine" he looked over at Kaim, "You appear to be fine also" Kaim nodded. The anbu crawled next to a tree trying to get up. He used the tree as support and brung his self off. He removed his mask to get more air.


----------



## materpillar (Sep 29, 2008)

((You guys can't see anything.  At all.  Hand in front of face = unseen.  How much more must I bash this in?  This mist is really really thick.  Hear yes, smell yes, touch yes, jump out of it yes.  See through it, NO!!!))

Sariru watched the ANBU slide into the tree. His five water clones didn't hesitate and jumped after the anbu. Making sure he couldn't get any closer to Kaim.  Sariru then personally ran over and grabbed the kid before hopping away.  One of the clones said "Follow me and Konoha starts to burn.  I've no more reason to hold back.  Fair warning." The clones then all jumped in opposite directions away from the ANBU to confuse the trail.

The actual Sariru was already well out of the mist and had rejoined his partner."I'm not sure you comprehend how hard it is to fight non-lethally.  But yes, I do recommend we get out of here." Once the pair gets to the wall Sariru hands Kaim off to Tetsu.  "Here take the kid.  I'll catch up with you in a second."

Sariru scans the area behind him looking for anyone approaching, stealthily or not. His eyes can see everyone.


----------



## Cheena (Sep 29, 2008)

The anbu smirked, "You guys no nothings, nor care for anything" he pulled out a scroll, "Well, unlike you, I will risk my life, that is why I became a ninja" he knew he was talking to clones, but everything the clone does or hears, the user gets. he pu his thumb on the scratch in his arm, cuasing his thumb to drip blood. "Summoning jutsu" a large cloud of smoke formed making a giant toad appear...

The clones splashed unto the ground...............


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 29, 2008)

Tetsu takes the kid and jumps off the wall surrounding Konoha. He drags the kid behind him as he walks deeper into the forest surrounding Konoha. He sits down under a tree pulling the kid down with him, waiting for Sariru.


----------



## Cheena (Sep 29, 2008)

OOC: I am really upset, I failed...... Now I have to go through the whole thing getting him back

The anbu cuaghed up some blood... "I cant do this alone" he started moving not wasting anytime at all. He wrote a messege and attached to a bird. "Alright, take this too... Hiro Uzumaki" he said sending the bird away. He picked up speed in search of the Kaim. He still could not see anything. He formed one handsign, "Evaporation jutsu" he said as a clear path formed in front of him....

he had, Water, Earth, and Lightning element for staters... so he used those to his advantage. "Kaim, I am coming" he said as he left the village cuaghing, as things were even more visible. He had a lot of Pain but his will power was stronger............


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 29, 2008)

Tetsu sat whistling underneath the tree. He was rubbing a cloth soaked in one of his secret poison over the blades of his left arm. He tiwsted his arm causing the blades to retract. He leans back against the tree looking up at the sky.


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 29, 2008)

Renkai walks past his room and picks up his kunai. He spins it in on his index finger from force of a habit. He ponders the thoughts of his family and how he is related to one of the most evil shinobi in history. Pain!. He gets up puts on his anbu uniform and heads out. He had returned from 3 months of harsh raining alone in the hidden rain village. He somehow felt more at home there he had masterd his rin'negan and a few other handy things as well. As well he returned a totally different man.


----------



## materpillar (Sep 29, 2008)

Sariru watched as the ANBU followed him. He started flashing handsigns before yelling at the ANBU  "This blood is not on my hands ANBU.  I warned you, now witness the Akatsuki's power!  Hydra Technique: Katon Style!" Sariru's visors flicked over his eyes and he burst into a giant pillar of flames. 
"ONE!" The pillar gained a snake like head and which dove off the wall and into the village directly below.  It smashed through the buildings in a straight line as it headed towards the ANBU, completely destroying everything about a house width and setting fire due to sheer heat everything about two buildings in width on either side. "TWO!" Another split off the side of Sariru and went down destroy a line of the city (the same width as the previous) in a semicircle curving towards the ANBU from the right.. "THREE!" Another spilt off copying the second's path except on the left."FOUR AND FIVE!" These heads split off and flew straight at the ANBU not going into the city at all.

Heads one, two, and three reach the anbu at almost the exact same time.  Heads four and five reach the anbu about a second later.  They'll home in on him and will easily reach where the anbu is standing but will stop if he flees away.
They're about this big and look similar but are made out of fire.  It isn't a summon. 
Total destruction. 15 houses in width however far the anbu is from the wall. Everything in there is burned to a crisp and is currently embers at best. The two rows of houses on either side of the 15 are currently on fire but people seem to be successfully fleeing those.

PS the mist is gone


----------



## Cheena (Sep 29, 2008)

The anbu showed no emotion... "You think that will work" he formed handsigns, "Grand water Technique: Water Wave Jutsu"  From behind water started to emerge from the ground and began formimg a wave. "this will do it" the wave got to about 20 feet high. It clashed with the fire making it go away leaving a safe path for the anbu.


The bird came back, "Now, send this to Renkai" the burd took a note and flew away..............


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 29, 2008)

Renkai walks along a path to the village when suddenly the messenger bird delivered him the messenge. Renkai rushed to konoha using his flash step. He drew his katanas and morphed their size to tanto mode. He approched konoha rapidly but he could already see the signs of the battle.


----------



## materpillar (Sep 29, 2008)

The as the wave flew towards the hydra heads.  Numbers two, three, four and five halted there offensive charge and reared back like snakes floating just over where the wave would reach.  Head one continued headfirst into the wave.  The water boiled and a huge wave of steam flew into the air as the wave continued along the head relentless making it vanish.  The cloud of steam covered the hydra heads and was obviously heating up causing the air around it to simmer.  Even the water on the ground, an after affect of the wave was evaporating and making the cloud grow. The whole part of konoha was covered in the steam, now super heated by the floating hydras. 

"SIX!" 

An exceptionally large hydra head formed over Sariru.  It showed no interest in charging, and merely roared into the mist, managing to shake  the ground. The other four hydra heads still hidden in the mist joined its call.  The force blew the huge cloud haphazardly forward.  After a few seconds the roaring stopped and the cloud continued forward, but also spread in all other directions.  Everything the could touched burned like napalm had been thrown on it.

Behind the huge wall of mist Sariru looked down upon the ANBU who he knew could not see back.  "Goodbye, ANBU.  It seems you and you're village have horrible karma." The huge pillar of flame surrounding him vanished as did all 5 remaining hydra heads.  The steam however did not.  And slowly continued rolling over the landscape burning all within its grasp.

((The scene looks something like this.
 Except play connect the dots with the rising smoke there and fill that whole inner semi-circle with a giant cloud of steam.))

Sariru shushined back to Tetsu.  After catching up with him he stumbled severely.  "Let's go. I need a rest."


----------



## Cheena (Sep 29, 2008)

The anbu jeered, "Aww... my god" he lifted his mask letting the right side of his face show... His pupil was a dark red, "Its not going to end like this" his eye started to burn as he focused one on on spot, all the steam, "GUahh!" his eye started bleeding as som of the steam started vanishing....

ENTER KAKASHI HATAKE'S SON

He helped his eye gasping, "Darn you... Mangekyo Sharigan" He fell face first on to the toad uncounsious....


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 29, 2008)

Tetsu stands up and sighs. "...great...just what we need Sariru unnecissary destruction villages..." he mutters to himself seeing the rising smoke. He jumps up into the tree to see Konoha better. A wind blows causing his hair to blow over his eyes.


----------



## materpillar (Sep 29, 2008)

Sariru slid under the tree. "Tetsu shut the fuck up. I warned them, they didn't listen.  Now lets get the hell out of here before those ANBU get done fighting the fire.  You've still got the kid right?" Sariru is breathing heavily, and starts jumping off into the forest back towards the Akatsuki Lair.


----------



## Cheena (Sep 29, 2008)

"Uhhgg..." The anub wiped hi eye, "It burns" he looked around. "He sat up, "Kaim, the akatsuki... OH NO" he tried to get up but at this point it was hard for him. He used all the stregnth he had to bring himself to his knees..."It hurts" he used more powere and managed to stand up limping... "I got to save him"


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 29, 2008)

Renkai arrives to back up the anbu member. 

"Renkai Sennin , Anbu Leader! Whats goin on here!" he asks the anbu clutching his dual tanto's.


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 29, 2008)

as kaim remains  he has a dream of pein of killing evryone in konoha.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 29, 2008)

"...that's not important..." mutters Tetsu quietly grabbing the kid by the arm. He starts running next Sariru "...yeah...I have the kid...a pathetic kid at that..." he says pulling the kid behind.


----------



## Cheena (Sep 29, 2008)

The Anbu moaned some, "Ohh, Renkai" he pointed in a direction, "They took... Kaim" he shook his head, "Well two akatsuki members did, they are taking him to Pain now" he said mad. He looked at Renkai, "You probably no this but, Kaim is your brother" he said showing no emotion as he held his eye


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 29, 2008)

meanwhile at konoha, seth goes to find the anbu ninja on the ground badly hurt and kaims brother, "HEY YOU, are you ok?" seth asked, he looks around only to see kaim is nowhere to be found, "whe..wheres kaim?"


----------



## Cheena (Sep 29, 2008)

The anbu nodded, "I am not great, but i will manage" he said cuaghing, "And... Kaim, the akatsuki... has him." he said pointing, "they just left"


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 29, 2008)

a shock went thou seths body, "how could the akatsuki have seth?" he asked himself, teardrops soon begin to run down seths face, "you lying, I DONT BELEAVE YOU YOUR LYING!" seth yelled.


----------



## materpillar (Sep 29, 2008)

Sariru glanced periodically behind himself to check for anyone following the pair.  "They're probably mobilizing to follow us.  Have any KB you could make or something to throw them off?  I'd rather not throw away any more chakara incase they catch up.  Easy with the kid there too Tetsu.  That's Pain's son we don't want him hurt."

((Shall we skip to the Akatsuki lair?  I doubt anyone is catching Tetsu and Sariru.))


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 29, 2008)

OOC: yeah lets skip tp it. you just bring in to him.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 29, 2008)

Tetsu stops in front of the Akatsuki base. He lays the kid down on the ground and waits for Sariru to catch up with him. Tetsu lets out a loud yawn being very bored.


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 29, 2008)

"my darling" said a soft voice, kaim was having a dream about konan, konan is holding him in her arms as a baby and she smiles at kaim, suddenly kaim begins to wake up a little, he is being carryed by an akatsuki member, he's see's himself by pein's layout and he falls right back to being unconscious.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 29, 2008)

Suddenly a woman wearing the akat cloak, with long black hair walks up. Her eyes were black, her face cold. A child about two was behind her, a cold expression on the childs face. She watches the kid "So this is the kid??" she asks, some curiously. The child watches the boy. He looked a lot like Kaim. Kira's eyes watch the boy, as if expectantly.


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 29, 2008)

Renkai sits in a tree's canopy. The moonlight shines off of his forehead protector. Renkai ponders why he serves konoha and for what cause. 

"Hmm why must I serve konoha....for what purpose?" Renkai says to himself.


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 29, 2008)

back at konoha, tsunade heals the injured anbu ninja, "im sorry hokage" said the ninja, "its alright my dear, they will get kaim back" at konoha's front gate, naruto, sasuke, and sakura head out to the rain village to save kaim.


----------



## materpillar (Sep 29, 2008)

Sariru stumbled up next to Tetsu, breathing heavily.  "Note to self.  Never attempt several day traveling without rest after a big fight."    He twitches as he notes Kira.  "This... I believe... is Pain's... son. He pauses a bit to catch his breath.  "Kaim was it? Want the whole story now, or should I tell it to Pain and you at the same time?"


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 29, 2008)

kaim begins to wake up, with his head a little hurting and seems, "oh my head, what happend?" kaim then looks at the akatsuki members, he cant seem to remember what happend to him, "who are you guys?" kaim asked.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 29, 2008)

"Meh.." she waves her hand some "Save it for now..". THe little kid walks out from behind her. Long orange hair to his shoulders. His eyes were those of his father. The kid eyes the new guy, his half brother. Kira shrugs then sighs some. The kid continues to watch the guy as he woke up and Kira watches Kaim as well.


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 29, 2008)

kaim looks at the little kid with confusion, why did this kid look at him so codly? "why are you staring at me?" kaim asked the kid.


----------



## materpillar (Sep 29, 2008)

silver samurai said:


> kaim begins to wake up, with his head a little hurting and seems, "oh my head, what happend?" kaim then looks at the akatsuki members, he cant seem to remember what happend to him, "who are you guys?" kaim asked.


Sariru looked down at the kid annoyed and flashed some handseals.  After a split second his squirted an ice cold stream of water at the kid's face.  "Wake up before asking stupid questions." He glanced over at Kira. "As you wish." Sariru smiles down at the mini-pain.  "I've been away too long.  What's your son's name?"

He'll wait for the answer and then continue.  "Ah.  Now if you don't mind I need to go pass out somewhere.  Be weary of konoha-nin.  I think we shook them off our trail, but they were very displeased with me. To say the least. But that is nothing new."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 29, 2008)

The kid didn't answer, but turns away, looking back to his mother. "Yea thats him.... " she said calmly, "Your "Half" brother" she said to him then the child looks back to the guy, a less cold look in his face. Kira smirks some, then lets the wind blow her hair some. The childs hair blows as well. Kira smirks "His name is Itachi" she beckons to her son, which grins at sariru.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 29, 2008)

OOC: you silver samurai. What the hell?! Who said sasuke naruto and sakura were sannin? Tsunade is hokage, cheeb is and it's male hokage at that. And you don't own pain that's someone else. And konan is dead. Dead! Get over it.

Tetsu kicks Kaim a little harder than he intended to. He shrugs at the thought of hurting the kid "....where are my manners...hello Kira...how have things been here?" he asks in his usual quiet voice.


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 29, 2008)

materpillar said:


> Sariru looked down at the kid annoyed and flashed some handseals.  After a split second his squirted an ice cold stream of water at the kid's face.  "Wake up before asking stupid questions." He glanced over at Kira. "As you wish." Sariru smiles down at the mini-pain.  "I've been away too long.  What's your son's name?"
> 
> He'll wait for the answer and then continue.  "Ah.  Now if you don't mind I need to go pass out somewhere.  Be weary of konoha-nin.  I think we shook them off our trail, but they were very displeased with me. To say the least. But that is nothing new."


"HEY WHAT WAS THAT FOR?" kaim asked angrily



Emo_panda227 said:


> The kid didn't answer, but turns away, looking back to his mother. "Yea thats him.... " she said calmly, "Your "Half" brother" she said to him then the child looks back to the guy, a less cold look in his face. Kira smirks some, then lets the wind blow her hair some. The childs hair blows as well. Kira smirks "His name is Itachi" she beckons to her son, which grins at sariru.



"he's my what?" kaim asked shocked, " what are you talking about? I dont have any brothers, im the only one in my family"

OOC: well my ninja are the kids of naruto, sasuke and sakura, so i say there sannin.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 29, 2008)

Itachi suddenly gives a death glare at the boy. Kira smirks some and chuckles, laying her hand on Itachi's head. "Heh..boring a bit..but I get my fair sure of excitment.." she smirks. "A few killings here and there.." she shrugs some. Itachi watches him now, glaring still.


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 29, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> Renkai sits in a tree's canopy. The moonlight shines off of his forehead protector. Renkai ponders why he serves konoha and for what cause.
> 
> "Hmm why must I serve konoha....for what purpose?" Renkai says to himself.


 
Renkai remembers the visions of war he dreamed about. 

"I must stop this from happening...but there is nothing I can do here in this useless village." He says stabbing the tree trunk as a flock of birds flutter away.


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 29, 2008)

in konoha seth and kushina search for kaims half brother Renkai, they spot in the tree's canopy and go talk to him, "excuse me, are you renkai?" asked kushina.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 29, 2008)

OOC: silver you cannot just "make them" sannin, because yuor related to them. I am related to Itachi/sasuke, (kira).. and that would mean i COULD control sasuke...since itachi has long been dead... "botan" is a part of the head house of the hyuuga's..


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 29, 2008)

silver samurai said:


> in konoha seth and kushina search for kaims half brother Renkai, they spot in the tree's canopy and go talk to him, "excuse me, are you renkai?" asked kushina.


 "Who are you...I'm in a foul mood and suggest you leave before I end up killing you!" Renkai hisses obviously troubled by his thoughts on konoha.


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 29, 2008)

OOC: i'll change it then.

seth and kushina both jump in a scare, "wait a minute we just want to talk about kaim" said kushina "yeah its cool man" said seth


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 29, 2008)

Kira smirks some as the child Itachi goes over to Sarisu and grins. He trusted any guy who was in akatsuki. Itachi wraps his arms around his neck, and hesitates to let go. Kira grins some, then smirks. Itachi grins, then frowns whenever he looks to Kaim. His eyes travel to Tetsu, and he grins.


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 29, 2008)

kaim looks at the unknown ninja with fear then he gets up and begins to start walking away, "ok..im..im going to go now.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 29, 2008)

Tetsu grabd Kaim by his hair and pulls him back "...you aren't going anywhere..." he mutter throwing the kid to the ground. He looks to Itachi and waves at him some.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 29, 2008)

Itachi giggles when Tetsu threw him to the ground. He lets go of Sarisu's neck and watches Kaim, smiling some. Itachi looks to Tetsu again, and waves back, but in a cute baby fashion. He looked like a pain mini-me.


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 29, 2008)

"OWW" screamed kaim as he was tossed to the ground, he reaches fro his smoke bomb and throws and makes a run for it.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 29, 2008)

Tetsu picks up Itachi and throws him into the air, catching him when he comes back down. He sets him down on the ground. "...I see you and Pain have been busy lately..." he says quietly like usual.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 29, 2008)

She smirks then takes Itachi away. "Okay... you go fter him and tie him up at least...." she sighs. "Before I get to him..." her eyes get a bit redder and she calms down, smirking. Kira sets down Itachi, who grips her cloak.


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 29, 2008)

kaim starts to hide in a small hole in a old building, he takes his kunai and holds it to his chest, "I...think i....lost them" kaim said catching his breath.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 29, 2008)

Tetsu makes a few quick handsigns and poofs in front of Kaim. "...hello...did you forget I'm an Akatsuki member...you can't hide from me..." he says in a deathly quiet voice. He disarms Kaim then grabs him by the hair then makes a few quick handsigns going back to Kira and her son.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 29, 2008)

Itachi grins, and claps his hands favorably. He smiled at Tetsu, and looks to his half brother, as if mocking him. Kira sighs some and pats Itachi on the head. "People won't ever learn will they??" she shrugs some, a bit dissapointed.


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 29, 2008)

"OWW, LET...ME GO YOU BASTARD, SOMEONE HELP ME!!!" screamed kaim, he begin kicking and screaming and he started biting the akatsuki member


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 29, 2008)

Renkai climbs down from the tree and goes back to his home where he begins to reverse summon everything into scrolls. He putts them in his flak jacket and puts on his jacket and leaves.


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 29, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> Renkai climbs down from the tree and goes back to his home where he begins to reverse summon everything into scrolls. He putts them in his flak jacket and puts on his jacket and leaves.


 
He doesnt know where to go and knows he cant return to his home. He vows to bring his father's dream to life. 

"If my father was Pain then I shall become AGONY!" he says as he walks away into the forest.


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 29, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> Renkai climbs down from the tree and goes back to his home where he begins to reverse summon everything into scrolls. He putts them in his flak jacket and puts on his jacket and leaves.



"WAIT A MINUTE!' screamed kushina chasing after him, but seth grabbed her arm, "let him go,i f we push his buttons he might kill us" "but he can save kaim" kushina said "i know, but its his choice and we cant stop him" kushina turned angry, "You Jerk!!" she yelled at renkai


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 29, 2008)

OOC:" first of all, peins hidout, isn't in the rain village, and you can't just make them appear... and i highly doubt you can control them -.-....

Kira sits down then Itachi sits in her lap. Her hands were in the air, as a warning to him, not to scream, or struggle to get away. Kira watches him for a second "You are Kaim I suppose...??" she smirks some as the wind blows her hair.


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 29, 2008)

OOC: ok

kaim anger began to build up, it was attacking his friend again, "you better let me go or i swear i cut that pretty little head off" kaim said in a cold voice


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 29, 2008)

Pain suddenly feels himself split into 6 parts. 
*Spoiler*: _1_ 






 
*Spoiler*: _2_ 







*Spoiler*: _3_


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 29, 2008)

She chuckles as Itachi leans against her chest, watching the boy with a grin. "You cannot move Kaim..So don't even try to pull anything dumb.." she mumbles, half annoyed. Itachi watches him still and folds his arms across his lap. She smirks and watches him with a grin. She looks up "Ah... Pain.." she says.


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 29, 2008)

OOC: i have to go, my mom is yelling at me to get off, you guys can control my people.

kaim makes a angry grin on his face, "you...you..evil witch, just you wait, im going to learn senjustu from naruto uzumaki and im going to save pein" kaim said as he begins crying.


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 29, 2008)

1 "Lust" 
2.""pride"
3.""Sloth"
4."Wrath"
5."Gluttony" 
6. "Envy" 

Renkai "GREED!"


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 29, 2008)

She smirks then ignores the child, then stands up, looking toward a direction. Kira seemed pleased. ITachi only grins and wiggles uneasily, as if he couldn't wait for what happened next. Her eyes look to the captured "son" then back to the spot where she was lokoing earlier.


----------



## Tristar (Sep 30, 2008)

Ryuji gripped his hands till blood came out of his palms. He stared hatefully at the chared corpses of his parents burned and destroyed by the Jutsu used by the Akatsuki in his battle with The Anbu. Ryuji had been lucky he had been training at Acdemy but, his parents weren't so lucky. "I promise..." Steaming hot tears rolled down his eyes. "I promise to get them back for this...I'll become a medic-nin..."  

The wreakage from the massive attack was slowly being cleaned up. The dead where being carted away the living picking up what was left of there lifes.


----------



## materpillar (Sep 30, 2008)

Sariru smiled happily as Itachi playfully hung onto him.  It was good to have a family, even if they weren't blood relatives.  

~A bit later~

Sariru looks down at the crying boy, and smacks the back of his head.  Not hard enough to cause pain, but hard enough to make the blow felt. "Threatening people while under their power is exceeding stupid. Never do it again Kaim. Sariru glanced over following Kira's eyesight. "For your own good stop crying NOW.  Or I shall be forced to knock you unconscious for your own good. You'll have plenty of time later if you really must." 

((If Kaim doesn't stop crying, Sariru _will_ knock him unconscious.))

He waves his hand at the oncoming people. "Lo Pain.  I brought you a present."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 30, 2008)

"...if this kid doesn't shut the fuck up...can I kill him?" Tetsu asks himself. "...I hope I can..." he kicks the kid lightly smirking some. The wind blew his hair over his eyes momentarily before he pushed out of his eyes some.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Sep 30, 2008)

Kira smirks some and chuckles as if this situation was funny. Itachi stayed asleep, head against her chest. "Quite a funny little boy...wait till Pain gets a hold of you.." she smirks some "He doesn't seemed pleased.".Itachi's mouth twitched into a smile, hearing his fathers name. Kira smirks some and Itachi snuggles into her, waiting.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 1, 2008)

after being kicked and slaped, kaim just made a smile on his face and he started laughing "you jack offs really think you scare me, you can beat me all you like but like i said when i learn senjustu, im going to kick all your asses" kaim said with a happy smirk on his face.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 1, 2008)

"...shut up you annoying little brat..." Tetsu growls kicking the kid over, not being all that gentle with his kicks. "...we'll still be able to kill you no matter what jutsu you learn..." he says quietly "...I'm part puppet most jutsu have absolutely no effect on me..." he says. He looks over at Kira and rolls his eyes "...I hate kids who are like him..." he says in his quiet voice pointing at Kaim.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 1, 2008)

She smirks at Tetsu and smiles "Easy Tetsu..he wants him alive.. for now.." she said darkly. A tiny and cute chuckles comes from the sleeping Itachi, which made you wonder if he was even sleeping "Itachi is nothing like this spoiled boy.." she points to Kaim.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 1, 2008)

"...I realised that..." Tetsu smirks some. "...do you plan on letting Itachi join the Akatsuki when he's old enough?" he asks curiously.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 1, 2008)

She smirks and nods. "He always said he wants to be just like his daddy.." she grins then chuckles some. "I believe he will join Akatsuki... some day, but not too soon. He can probably, if he goes through a lot of training.... you know??" she says, then grins some, then looks to Kaim.


----------



## materpillar (Oct 1, 2008)

> after being kicked and slaped, kaim just made a smile on his face and he started laughing "you jack offs really think you scare me, you can beat me all you like but like i said when i learn senjustu, im going to kick all your asses" kaim said with a happy smirk on his face.


Sariru glares down at kaim, his face full of rage. He picks him up and slams him against a wall. "Didn't I just tell you to never threaten people have you in there power? I'm trying to help you.  So please try to learn.  Threaten me again and I'll break your arm. Keep threatening me and bones will keep getting broken.  How will you use your precious senjutsu then? Unlike you, I can and will follow through with my threats.  A good portion of Konoha will attest to that." Sariru lets go so Kaim slides down the wall.  "Itachi has much potential.  Thankfully he's being brought up by people with more than half a brain.  Unlike Kaim, but I guess that's changing."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 2, 2008)

She smiles then pats Itachi's hair "Aye.. already he's showing signs of maybe  amix between Sharingan, as well as Rinne'gan...but I cannot be sure yet.." she grins then watches Sarisu. "Sarisu.." she pleads some "We need him alive...We just need to tie him up...maybe gag him.." she gives an idea.


----------



## Tristar (Oct 2, 2008)

meanwhile back in Konoha....

Ryuji walked into his class hoping nobody would ask about why he hadn't been in class for awhile. The teacher's knew but, choose not to bring it up. ((ignore this line if this guy is no longer teaching in the rp)) Iruka wrote on the board the three basic Jutsu's. Ninjutsu, Taijutsu, and finally Genjutsu.  

Ryuji watched with a smile a fake smile but, a smile none the less. Looking around he noticed something. "sensei where's Kaim?" A sudden sea of mummbling and hushed whispers began to roar around Ryuji.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 2, 2008)

"...do you think if Pain doesn't want him..." Tetsu starts pointing to Kaim "...he'll let me kill him? It's been awhile since I got to kill someone brutally and for no reason..." he mutters quietly. He nudges the kid with his foot.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 2, 2008)

She chuckles some "Calm Tetsu...Pain will be here soon enough.... WE just have ot be paitent...I got something that will keep you busy" she smiles and points to Itachi, who twitched his lips into a tiny smile. Her face turns passive as she looks to the child again. "He looks a lot like Pain..but i'm sure... he will get what he deserves.." she had a sly smile.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 3, 2008)

Tetsu jumps up into a nearby tree. "...I don't want to wait..." he says witha sigh. He wraps his legs around the tre branch and hangs upside down from it.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 3, 2008)

materpillar said:


> Sariru glares down at kaim, his face full of rage. He picks him up and slams him against a wall. "Didn't I just tell you to never threaten people have you in there power? I'm trying to help you.  So please try to learn.  Threaten me again and I'll break your arm. Keep threatening me and bones will keep getting broken.  How will you use your precious senjutsu then? Unlike you, I can and will follow through with my threats.  A good portion of Konoha will attest to that." Sariru lets go so Kaim slides down the wall.  "Itachi has much potential.  Thankfully he's being brought up by people with more than half a brain.  Unlike Kaim, but I guess that's changing."



after he listened to the member kaim thought of a plan "fine you win" kaim said "but...what does pein want from me?, i have nothing he wants".

"so all we can do is wait kid" said a unknown voice, kaim quickly turned and saw i blonde man wearing a akatsuki robe, "hey ass wipes, the name is vincent and im the new member of akatskui" vincent said in a cocky voice



Tristar said:


> meanwhile back in Konoha....
> 
> Ryuji walked into his class hoping nobody would ask about why he hadn't been in class for awhile. The teacher's knew but, choose not to bring it up. ((ignore this line if this guy is no longer teaching in the rp)) Iruka wrote on the board the three basic Jutsu's. Ninjutsu, Taijutsu, and finally Genjutsu.
> 
> Ryuji watched with a smile a fake smile but, a smile none the less. Looking around he noticed something. "sensei where's Kaim?" A sudden sea of mummbling and hushed whispers began to roar around Ryuji.



seth and kushina looked at each other and begin to sulk about the fact of how they could not save kaim. 

at the konoha gates, tsunade is sending three anbus a female ninja to  get kaim. "now you now your mission, get kaim and kill any akatsuki if they get in your way, understand?" said tsunade "YES MA'AM!" said the ninja's "ashe, you know vincent is there dont you?" asked tsunade 'yes ma lady, but dont worry, i take care of him" ashe said with a smile" then they she and her back up scatterd to the hideout.


----------



## materpillar (Oct 4, 2008)

> after he listened to the member kaim thought of a plan "fine you win" kaim said "but...what does pein want from me?, i have nothing he wants".


Sariru walks away from kaim and sits down.  "I don't think he wants anything, short of maybe being your dad.  In fact I'm not sure if he knew of your existence until we messaged him a little while ago." Sariru shrugged. "As much as you obviously don't like it, I'm afraid we're your family now not Konoha. In time I think you will prefer us."


> "so all we can do is wait kid" said a unknown voice, kaim quickly turned and saw i blonde man wearing a akatsuki robe, "hey ass wipes, the name is vincent and im the new member of akatskui" vincent said in a cocky voice


Sariru didn't even look up at Vincent for a few seconds.  After that he slowly, even so slowly turned his head towards vincent. His eyes bored into Vincent with their slowly rotating pupils. "I just finished enlightening our newest family member in proper manners." Sariru nodded towards Kaim. "Am I going to have to force manners into you too?  A good place to start would be to say our organization's name correctly."


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 4, 2008)

materpillar said:


> Sariru walks away from kaim and sits down.  "I don't think he wants anything, short of maybe being your dad.  In fact I'm not sure if he knew of your existence until we messaged him a little while ago." Sariru shrugged. "As much as you obviously don't like it, I'm afraid we're your family now not Konoha. In time I think you will prefer us."
> 
> "well, someone in konoha told me about his other son, how come pein does'nt go after him? kaim asked "maybe...maybe pein wants to train me i guess, what do you think?"
> 
> Sariru didn't even look up at Vincent for a few seconds.  After that he slowly, even so slowly turned his head towards vincent. His eyes bored into Vincent with their slowly rotating pupils. "I just finished enlightening our newest family member in proper manners." Sariru nodded towards Kaim. "Am I going to have to force manners into you too?  A good place to start would be to say our organization's name correctly."



"vincent looks at sariru for a second, then he begin to burt out laughing, "my uncle deidara was right, i am going to enjoy this little family of yours, any way you guys should know, im not a little weak ninja like kaim over there, so dont belittle me dude" vincent said in cold voice which made kaim get chills.

meanwhile ashe and her back up are almost to the hide out, "lady ashe, where almost there, are you ready?" said the anbu ninja "yeah i am, whatever you guys do, dont let them know we are there, understand?" ashe said, "YES MA'AM" said the anbu ninja's


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 4, 2008)

Kira smirks deviantly. "If you want to believe that go ahead Kaim.." she snickers some "But I feel that is far... from what he wants..." she grins almost evily and relaxes, the devious grin still held on her face.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 4, 2008)

kaim didn't look at kira, he just wanted a simple answer, then it hit him "kira does pein want to kill me and take my body?" kaim asked 

vincent looked at kira with a perverted stare, "why hello sexy lady" vincent said with a charming smile.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 4, 2008)

Her eye twitches "You aren't getting the point!!" she yelled at Kaim. She coughs and calms down, annoyed some. When she heard Vincents she glared at him some, eye twitching. "Bakas...." she mutters then slaps something around his wrists and puts something to cover his mouth. "Now keep quiet.." she glares, demanding. Kira takes her sitting position again ignoring Vincent.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 4, 2008)

ashe and her team has finally found the akatsuki, now they come up with a plan, "ok i see them, what do we do?" the anbu ninja said "that girl is kira uchiha and that jack ass is vincent, looks like they got kaim tied down, ok i have a plan" ashe said she makes quick hands signs and uses a summoning jutsu to call her dogs out, "you rang" pakkun said "i need you go and create a diversion so we can get kaim understand?" ashe said "Right, move out fella's" said pakkun, and the dogs spread out

vincent see's people are here, "hey girl get your sharingan ready, we got company" vincent said.


----------



## materpillar (Oct 4, 2008)

silver samurai said:


> "vincent looks at sariru for a second, then he begin to burt out laughing, "my uncle deidara was right, i am going to enjoy this little family of yours, any way you guys should know, im not a little weak ninja like kaim over there, so dont belittle me dude" vincent said in cold voice which made kaim get chills.


"Your part of the akatsuki of coarse you are not weak. But the more you talk the more it seems I will have to beat some sense into you.  It also seems I'll have several others on my side to assist me." 


~~A little while later~~

Sariru stands up a wrings his arms a little, before walking towards the anbu and jounin, with his arms held out wide in a welcoming jesture.  "What brings you fine konoha-nins and... nin-dogs to our humble house?  Is it vengeance for me following through with a threat, or..." He hops back behind Kaim and wraps his arms compassionately around him, more to prevent the young one from doing anything stupid, such as running, than anything else. "to retrieve this fine young man?  If it is the latter, think of this as a visitation period.  Every kid has the right to know who is parents are.  I'm sure if he really doesn't want to stay with us, no one will force him."  Sariru cracks his neck.  "Whatever your intentions are, if you attack us consider yourselves warned.  I'm fairly rested now, and I will make you burn.  You should know I follow through with my threats, consider what you do wisely.  If you just come as an envoy I have no reason to quarrel with you."


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 4, 2008)

ashe looks at them with disgust, then she starts coming up with a plan, "look just give us the boy he has nothing you want" ashe pleaded


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 4, 2008)

Tetsu sighs. "...we've reallly lowered the bar for Akatsuki members..." he says quietly more or less to himself. His hair blows in the wind.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 4, 2008)

vincent stares at ashe, the women he onced loved but now he has to kill her to stop her from taking kaim, "its been a long time ashe" vincent said, ashe didn't look at him thou, "dont you dare talk to me, just give me kaim or you freaks are done" ashe said thearting, "im afraid i cant do that, see pein wants this boy and he's going to get him" vincent said smiling ashe begin to get angry, "you dogs, i guess we have no choice but to fight them, rai, light, are you ready?' asked ashe, rai and light both nodded their heads yes, vincent starts to laugh "this should be fun" vincent said cracking his knuckles.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 4, 2008)

Kira sighs "How pitital.." she sneers then stands up, waking the sleeping copy of Kaim. "Itachi..go inside won't you?". Itachi gets down and out of her shadow, reveiling his looks to them. He groggily walks into the tiny entrance. Kira sighs then lifts up Kaim by his bounds. "I'll take him elsewhere I suppose" she says.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 4, 2008)

just as planed ashe thought "DO IT NOW!!" ashe yelled, one of the dogs was hidden underground and jumped out and snach kaim by his shirt taking him out of kira hands and runs off with him, then ashe quickly take out a scroll from her back, jump up in the air  and yells "Dragon Scattering Destruction
!!"the scroll unravels completely above her opponents which hundreds and hundreds of weapons fall at them and rai throws a giant light bomb for them to escape.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 4, 2008)

Suddenly the Kaim turned inot a clone....it was a fake. Kira suddenly was in the air on a large fan, levitating carfully, she had kaim. "Bakas.. don't underestimate us.." her eyes twitch and she jumps off, grabbing her fan and jumps away from them. Her figure disapears into the cave as it closes by a rock.


----------



## materpillar (Oct 4, 2008)

((No one ever tied Kaim up...  we just knocked him around a bit))

Sariru glances over at Vincent confused.  "You know this girl? Whatever, I'd just like you to know that you really really suck at compromising.  We probably could have shooed these nins away without bloodshed.  But I guess everyone but me is hell bent on living up to the evil ruler reputation by killing everything that moves." Sariru glances back at Kira. "Yes I'd recommend you take Kaim inside.  I have a feeling the future will be blood-soaked."



> "you dogs, i guess we have no choice but to fight them, rai, light, are you ready?' asked ashe, rai and light both nodded their heads yes, vincent starts to laugh "this should be fun" vincent said cracking his knuckles.


Sariru face-palms as she says this.  "You always have a choice.  One easy one is simply walking _that_ way" Sariru points his finger past the konoha-nins in the direction from which they came. "But I guess you desire to fight four S-rank criminals, without numerical advantage, and a time constraint, since our leader is on his way now, for the purpose of rescuing an academy student.  I guess they're your lives to throw away as you choose.  But I'm not going to sugar coat it.  You're all completely fucked."


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 4, 2008)

"that bitch!!" ashe yelled, "rai you go after, light you take of that tetsu, and i'll take care vincent and sariru" ashe said, "but ashe!!" light said, "dont argue, just do as i say." "YES" rai and light said, rai went after kira while light went for tetsu, now ashe has vincent and sariru to deal with, "this should be fun" vincent said with a cocky smile

meanwhile rai was face to face with closed stone door, "DAMN!! HOW THE HELL AM I SUPPOSE TO GET THIS OPEN!!" rai yelled


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 4, 2008)

OOC: i did  the stone entrance like in the anime is closed

Kira smirks as the place closes before they can get in. Slowly dragging him a bit she goes to a room, that looked slightly well used.. and puts him in the corner. "Now you keep quiet and shut up" she said and then turns away. "This cave is solid stone, so your little mutss cannot save you.." she smirks then stands up. Itachi was on a large bed, asleep.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 4, 2008)

rai summons shadow clones, and then uses his byakugan to search for the other seals, "THERE I SEE THEM, SHADOW CLONES SCATTER!!" rai ordered and he jumped on the door waiting for his clones to get the other seals off.


----------



## materpillar (Oct 4, 2008)

> one of the dogs was hidden underground and jumped out and snach kaim


Sariru lazily put his foot straight into the dogs face as it grabbed at kaim.  Sariru had been watching that dogs "stealthy" burrowing was literally waiting to pounce on it the moment it came through the ground.
"You choose to burn then, so be it.  Vincent back off unless you want to burn too."

As the waves of weapons fell down upon him, sariru created a blast of water deflecting all the weapons straight above him.  The flash grenade exploded sending its blinding light across the grounds.  Sariru's eyes burned and all he saw was white, and the life forces of his opponents.  He shushined next to the anbus while flashing handseals.  A large wall of mist appeared in a circle around all of them about 20-30 yards away.  This wall proceeded to close in similiarly to this.

Except until the whole area is covered in burning steam (as hot as any katon), that completely blocks everyone's vision (friend and foe can't see).  

He shushin's next to the anbu before they all split ways to attack different people.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 4, 2008)

"SHIT!!" ashe yelled but they where just clones, then vincent threw one of his bombs at ashe but appered behind both of them "Thunderbolt Strenght : Immobility!!" ashe yelled

OOC: look at the first jutsu, ingore the rest of the vid, just look at the first one[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_Q2lbgRJmQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## materpillar (Oct 4, 2008)

((The epic punch one?  How did all the ANBU get away?  That wasn't explained...))

Sariru did a backflip away from Ashe, and slid into the huge waves of steam, his eye shields flipping down protectively over his eyes.  Inside the wave of steam Ashe can't see thus can't target him with the mass quantities of wood.  Not to mention that wood burns up very quickly in the steam.  The whole area outside the Akatsuki layer is quickly filled up with the steam.  All vegetation is burned up fairly quickly.  Everything that breaths, will be pretty much breathing fire.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 4, 2008)

OOC: yes the first justu in in vid, not the one when he burns up the tree. and the two anbu got away by shadow clones.

vincent quickly backs away and holds his breath and uses his rock justu to shield him from the steam then decides to go after rai and let sasiru take care of her. Ashe quickly uses her Wood Release: Wood Locking Wall to make a giant unburnable shield to protect.


----------



## Cheena (Oct 4, 2008)

OOC: No, No, No.... Warp Hole, Underground, wolves that dont get burned and can breath anything.... Mmmm, change that please


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 4, 2008)

OOC:done, when is your ninja coming in?


----------



## materpillar (Oct 4, 2008)

silver samurai said:


> vincent quickly backs away and holds his breath and then decides to go after rai


((He's pretty much standing in a giant fireball... holding his breath will help with not burning up his lungs but not burning up his skin...))

So Sariru stood, and watched the girl standing behind her dome of wood, as it slowly heated up, smoldered, then caught fire and burned (Unbreakable =/= unburnable).


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 4, 2008)

materpillar said:


> ((He's pretty much standing in a giant fireball... holding his breath will help with not burning up his lungs but not burning up his skin...))
> 
> Sariru silently cussed at Vincent.  He focused on the area of steam that he was standing in and drastically lowered its temperature so the Akatsuki member could safely flee.  This took a drastic amount of concentration.  It was a good thing the girl wasn't attacking him, or Vincent would burn... as he had been warned.
> 
> So Sariru stood, and watched the girl standing behind her dome of wood, as it slowly heated up, smoldered, then caught fire and burned (Unbreakable =/= unburnable), while his mind was focused on not killing Vincent.




OOC: look at mines again, and edit this post.

while vincent got away he flicked sariru off smiling, ashe begins to break out holding her breath and putting herself in other unburnable/Unbreakable sphere of wood to protect herself from the steam, then she begins to make the sphere shoot out large sharp pieces of wood while rolling around the area fast.


----------



## materpillar (Oct 4, 2008)

silver samurai said:


> OOC: look at mines again, and edit this post.


((Done))


> while vincent got away he flicked sariru off smiling, ashe begins to break out holding her breath and putting herself in other unburnable/Unbreakable sphere of wood to protect herself from the steam, then she begins to make the sphere shoot out large sharp pieces of wood while rolling around the area fast.


((There is no material that can't be broken or that can't be burned, without a very good reason.  ))

Sariru simply hopped around after the ball.  Drawing his steam with him.  Every now and again he'd be forced to dodge a random flying chunk of wood.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 4, 2008)

materpillar said:


> ((Done))
> 
> ((There is no material that can't be broken or that can't be burned, without a very good reason.  ))
> 
> Sariru simply hopped around after the ball.  Drawing his steam with him.  Every now and again he'd be forced to dodge a random flying chunk of wood.



OOC: it cant be burned or broken beacause the more charka she uses to harden it, the better it protects her

the ball then grows wooden legs and arms and turns into a giant wood person, and ashe makes its nails stretch out to attack sariru


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 4, 2008)

OOC: Please Samurai. No "automaticly" assumeing, or finding without analyzing..also keep your moves low key...i mean.. seriously.. a giant wooden ball? it seems overpowering, exspecially while protecting somone inside, and shooting out whatnot of items....


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 4, 2008)

OOC: ok how come he gets to turn stuff to steam, my ninja breath or even touch the outside without getting burned, so how im i suppose to get a lick on him, a ball and a giant dont seem powerful to me.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 4, 2008)

OOC: you do have a point.(steam part)... but cheena said no steam... didn't she?


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 4, 2008)

OOC: i dont know, but yeah, i cant fight him if i cant go outside, and my wood giant is not moving by itself, my ninja is controling it from the inside.


----------



## materpillar (Oct 5, 2008)

> OOC: it cant be burned or broken beacause the more charka she uses to harden it, the better it protects her


 OOC: Incredibly dense wood would still burns... but it will take a good bit longer. 


silver samurai said:


> OOC: ok how come he gets to turn stuff to steam, my ninja breath or even touch the outside without getting burned, so how im i suppose to get a lick on him, a ball and a giant dont seem powerful to me.





silver samurai said:


> OOC: i dont know, but yeah, i cant fight him if i cant go outside,


OOC: Exactly?


> and my wood giant is not moving by itself, my ninja is controling it from the inside.


OOC: The ball seems logical and very practical to me, the giant does not. 

OOC: As for the reason my guy can survive in the steam its because of his awesome homemade suit.  He has no skin showing to be burned, a filter to breath in the steam, and he can regulate the suits temperature with suitons.


Sariru danced away from the giant person annoyed at how slow these mokuton creations burned.  But time was on his side, so he gave the creation a respectful distance and wandered how his friends were doing.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 5, 2008)

Tetsu sighs. "...you're forcing me to get violent..." he says quietly with a deathly edge in his voice. He unbottons his Akatsuki cloak and takes it off throwing it into the air. He twists his left arm to the right causing about 20 retractable blades to snap out of his left arm. Then he turns his right arm to the left making a pipe come out of his hand slightly, a small flame starting to build up at it. He twists his head slightly causing a pipe in his throat to pop up into his mouth a little, some iron sand coming out of his mouth.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 5, 2008)

materpillar said:


> Sariru danced away from the giant person annoyed at how slow these mokuton creations burned.  But time was on his side, so he gave the creation a respectful distance and wandered how his friends were doing.



"this fucker wont give up" ashe said trying to catch her breath, then ashe decied to make a deal with sariru, so she turned back into a ball to show a sign of wanting to talk.



ChibiKyuubi said:


> Tetsu sighs. "...you're forcing me to get violent..." he says quietly with a deathly edge in his voice. He unbottons his Akatsuki cloak and takes it off throwing it into the air. He twists his left arm to the right causing about 20 retractable blades to snap out of his left arm. Then he turns his right arm to the left making a pipe come out of his hand slightly, a small flame starting to build up at it. He twists his head slightly causing a pipe in his throat to pop up into his mouth a little, some iron sand coming out of his mouth.



"a puppet master uh" light said, "well thats good, beacause you see im one to" light then took out and scroll from his back"White Secret Technique: Ten Puppet Collection of Chikamatsu" ten puppets appear before the tetsu, "i learned this jutsu from granny chiyo scroll, when she died, now you will get to see how well i mastered it" light said


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 5, 2008)

Tetsu rolls his eyes. "...only ten Such a weak puppet master..." he says quietly "...Aka Higi: Hyakki no Soen - Red Secret Technique: Performance of a Hundred Puppets..." Tetsu says in a deathly cold voice 100 hundred puppets drop out of the air and immediately go to attak the Konoha ninja. Tetsu makes a quick handsign with one hand summoning one of his strongest puppets, his father Yuudai, the puppet held two long katanas. Tetsu flexed one of his fingers making the puppet swing the katanas in a complex string of attacks. Then Tetsu rushes the ninja himself the Yuudai puppet right next to him.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 5, 2008)

ChibiKyuubi said:


> Tetsu rolls his eyes. "...only ten Such a weak puppet master..." he says quietly "...Aka Higi: Hyakki no Soen - Red Secret Technique: Performance of a Hundred Puppets..." Tetsu says in a deathly cold voice 100 hundred puppets drop out of the air and immediately go to attak the Konoha ninja. Tetsu makes a quick handsign with one hand summoning one of his strongest puppets, his father Yuudai, the puppet held two long katanas. Tetsu flexed one of his fingers making the puppet swing the katanas in a complex string of attacks. Then Tetsu rushes the ninja himself the Yuudai puppet right next to him.



light smiles, and quickly does a backflip in the air and flexed his right fingers making his ten puppents go after other 100 puppets, then he quickly summon his secret two puppets with his left hand, yin and yang, the two puppets both have two Kusanagi swords each, light uses his left fingers make yin go after tetsu and yang after yuudai, then uses his right fingers to make his ten puppets fight tetsus 100 puppets.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 5, 2008)

Tetsu swings his left arm with the retractable blades in it at the Yin puppet about ten of the blades cutting into the puppet. Then with his right hand he felxes his small finger and his index finger making the puppet of his father throw his katanas, one was thrown at Light and the other thrown at the Yang puppet. Then Tetsu twitches his ring finger making Yuudai's right arm come off, revealing a sword underneath the casing of its arm "...Mikadzuki no Mai - Dance of the Crescent Moon..." Tetsu mutters, the puppet performs the jutsu after Tetsu makes about eight finger movements. Clones of Tetsu and Yuudai appear to confuse Light, while the real Tetsu and Yuudai move to Light's blind spot, tetsu makes his puppet aim a critical blow to the back of their opponent's neck. Tetsu's 100 puppets seem to have been fighting with a mind of their own easily taking apart Light's ten puppets, Tetsu kept his left hand moving at a blinding speed making the 100 puppets do complex movements.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 5, 2008)

as yin is hit by tetsu,light says "Black Dome Of Hell" and yin  opens its and spit out a black fog which puts tetsu in dark genjutsu dome where he can not see or hear, and yin attack hims every few seconds. Then light uses a shadow clone as tetsu attack him on his neck and is behind a rock making 4 finger movements and says "White Dome Of Heaven" and yang opens its mouth and spits out a white fog traping yuudai in a white genjutsu dome where he uses illusions to confuses the puppet and cutting it up with fast sword movements. Lights 10 puppets then all proof in smoke and appear behind tetsu 100 puppets and light yells "Three Buddhist Treasures Vacuum Destruction!!' making three of them create a powerful vacuum that pulls 100 puppets in front of it through the small opening between the three, destroying them.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 5, 2008)

OOC: nooo auto hitting plz T_T;

"Three Buddhist Treasures Vacuum Destruction!!' making three of them create a powerful vacuum that pulls 100 puppets in front of it through the small opening between the three, destroying them.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 5, 2008)

Tetsu smirks. The 100 puppets disappear into thin air. Tetsu sticks his right hand into the air a flame building at the end of his hand where the pipe is. He twists his arm around causing a huge flame to burst out of the pipe and burn everything within the dome, Tetsu body being protected by a special lubricant made specifically for this reason. With his left hand he makes a few quick hand signs making his Yuudai puppet explode, sending sharp shards of metal and wood throughout the dome he was stuck in.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 5, 2008)

light gets annoyed by tetsu then he makes his 4 puppets keep sucking up stuff, including the fire in the black dome while others vanish, then he makes yin jump out the dome and shoots 5 out a poisen bombs in the dome poisoning anything inside. Then he uses 3 quick finger movements with his left fingers and makes yang jump away and turn his arms into a shield to protect itself but light is hit with one of the shards in his shoulder, "Fuck" light said quietly so he would not be heard.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 5, 2008)

Tetsu inhales the poison knowing it will have no affect on him because of his neck and head being a puppet from expirements on himself. He smirks and twists his head making a pipe come out of his motuh his iron sand starts flowing into the air. "...Satetsu Shigure - Iron Sand Drizzle..." Tetsu says quietly the iron sand floats into the air controlled by his chakra and starts to rain down on Light. The iron sand was infused with one of Tetsu's lethal poisons "...if he gets hit even the slightest by one piece of my sand he's done..." he says quietly "...you'd be better off trying to doge that then block it..." Tetsu says quietly barely loud enough for Tetsu himself to hear it.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 5, 2008)

"oh shit" said light, light begin to run from the sand and as soon it started to reach him he started doging the iron sand, then he makes yang put up a barrier to protect him, one of the sands was 3 inches from stabing him in the face, "if that would have been any closer to me, i be done for" light said. Light makes 3 of his puppets from a triangle formation around the black dome and the dome is cloverd in a triangle barrier and he says "Triangle of Doom Jutsu" then he makes the puppets blow up the dome in the triangle.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 5, 2008)

Tetsu smiles within the dome as it explodes the face peeling away revealing one of his lesser, the real Tetsu taps Light on the shoulder. "...you missed..." he whispers into his ear. He was in his Akatsuki cloak and was completely unharmed. "...but you hit my puppet dead on..." he says quietly "...but now you have to go..." he says twisting his head making the pipe come into his mouth a large amount of iron sand hovered above them "...Satetsu Shigure - Iron Sand Drizzle..." the iron sand starts to rain down again it was still infused with a lethal poison of Tetsu's own design.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 5, 2008)

light gets a shocked looked on his face as he see's tetsu, and says the rain falls they stab light in his body killing him, but the body was a clone and he appeared behind tetsu, "FUCK YOU" yelled light and he threw 10 kunai bombs at him, but then vincent put up a rock hard wall to protect him, and then light partner rai grabed him and pulled him back, "calm down light, look ashe wants us to stop fighting these guys" he said, light was shocked, "WHAT THE HELL ARE TALKING ABOUT RAI!?" light yelled "just what he said asshole" said vincent, "your girl wants us to work out a deal", light could not believe his ears, "why would ashe want to work a deal with them" he thought to himself, vincent then whistled very surprized about how strong tetsu was.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 5, 2008)

Tetsu sighs. "...all Konoha ninja...pathetic...they give up too easily..." he mutters quietly. He stis on the ground brushing some dirt off of his cloak. "...a real ninja woiuldn't want to compromise with S-rank criminals it's your job to kill us...pathetic..." Tetsu mutters coldly.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 5, 2008)

"you son of a" said light but he was cut off by rai, "dont let him get to you light, he's only trying to make you mad, pay that monster any mind" rai said, vincent chuckled, "ok here the thing" vincent said talking tetsu, "the jonin girl wants to make some type of deal but i really dont know what she wants, so we have to wait for sariru and her to stop brawling" vinecent said


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 5, 2008)

Tetsu lays on the ground looking up the sky. "...do clouds bother you Vincent?" Tetsu asks randomly not caring much about anything else. He sighs the collar of his cloak covering his mouth. His hair falls into his eyes blocking his view a bit.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 5, 2008)

vincent stares at him for a minute then he sits next to him, "no not really" he said, "so what happended to your body? the only ninja i know who looks like you is sasori, are you his kid or something? vincent asked

else where, rai is wraping light shoulder in a cloth, "what the hell is ashe thinking? i cant believe she wants of to sit here and work a deal with these people." light said in a angry voice, rai sighs, "look all we can to is trust her judgement, if she thought it was a bad idea she would let us kill them" rai said


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 5, 2008)

Tetsu tilts his head "...I had heard about Sasori from people in Suna so I guess he was somewhat insperation for me..." he says quietly "...it started from when I killed my father then just went on from there...I was using my fathers puppet in that last battle..." Tetsu says yawning. "...Suna ANBU are still probably looking for me somewhere..." he finishes.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 5, 2008)

"i see, i cant rememeber the last time i seen my parents, but my uncle deidara was somewhat like a father to me" vincent said pulling outa pack of smokes and then started smoking, "you want one?" vincent asked


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 5, 2008)

"...no thank you...it would probably make my head explode because of my iron sand..." he mutters. "...you have a relationship to Deidara? I hear his grandson is a academy student in Konoha...he inheirited everything from him even all the mouths even the rare one on his chest..." Tetsu mutters.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 5, 2008)

"well" vincent said sitting back while smoking "i know nothing about that really, i really dont like my family that much, so blew some of them up, just for the fun of it, but that chaged when i met ashe, i really did love her, but....things change i guess" vincent said


----------



## materpillar (Oct 5, 2008)

Sariru glanced at the ball.  It stopped all motion, and just sat there.  Then it sat some more.  Curious.  He tentatively walked towards the ball, waiting to jump back from an attack.  That attack never came. He shrugged.  The girl must have given up.  He super heated his hand and slowly started cutting through the sphere to her.  Once he reaches the center he'll concentrate on having the steam not fly through the opening and kill her. "What's this?  Giving up already?"


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 5, 2008)

ashe took a movment to catch her breath, "i want to talk, can you move so i can get out?" ashe said


----------



## materpillar (Oct 5, 2008)

"If you really want me to I will.  But there is only my steam back there, so I wouldn't recommend it."


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 5, 2008)

"then move your damn steam" ashe said.


----------



## materpillar (Oct 5, 2008)

"I'm afraid that isn't going to happen. You've shown the capability to easily talk from your current location and I have no interest in giving up my blatantly obvious advantage in this fight.  So what did you want?" Sariru leans back slightly, ready to spring out of the ball, while his hand rests casually on his shortsword


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 5, 2008)

"fair enough, anyways, i have a idea, why dont you just let kaim choose? i know your oh so poweful leader will not let that happen but i think its better" ashe said


----------



## materpillar (Oct 5, 2008)

silver samurai said:


> "fair enough, anyways, i have a idea, why dont you just let kaim choose? i know your oh so poweful leader will not let that happen but i think its better" ashe said


Sariru facepalms.  "I already said that. All that I requested was that he at least be able to see his dad and have a decent visitation period.  Not make him choose at this exact instant. This will give us time to pry off some of the blatant lairs of bias you've obviously slapped on him. Kaim can then choose for himself with clear unbiased eyes, which he lacks at the current moment. He wouldn't be any help to us if he didn't volunteer anyway." Sariru takes a step back.  "So now that we're at an agreement, I assume, what's next.  You've attacked us unprovoked and you want to waltz off from under our thumb?"



OOC: 





			
				My Earlier post said:
			
		

> If it is the latter, think of this as a visitation period. Every kid has the right to know who is parents are. I'm sure if he really doesn't want to stay with us, no one will force him.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 5, 2008)

"no, what do you want us to do?, just leave him here with that killing fuck?" said ashe


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 5, 2008)

sorry i changed it.


----------



## materpillar (Oct 5, 2008)

OOC: Tis alright

Sariru twitched slightly. "Yes that is exactly what I expect you to do."  He paused for several seconds deep in thought.  "In fact I'd be humbled if you joined him in the meeting with _that killing fuck._" 
 
"Yes it's better this way. You can make sure we don't try and brainwash or force Kaim to stay, like your village does.  You can make sure no one kills him, as you seem to assume his dad will do. And you won't have to think of some incredibly bullshit reason for why I shouldn't just kill you." 

Sariru steps closer to her and puts his left hand on her shoulder. 

"I'm afraid I'm going to have to set some rules though. No contradicting an Akatsuki member on anything he or she says unless it is a straight out lie or half-truth.  That means respect our opinions for a few days m'k? No attacking anyone, Vincent included, or trying to escape.  As a general rule, if I'd be unhappy about it, don't do it.  Because if you do anything dumb enough I will go back to konoha, and I _will_ burn the _whole damn city_.  Even if I die in the process. Speaking of ultimatums..." 

He flicked his arm up from her shoulder to under her ear.  Then scraped his middle finger from below her ear to under her eye leaving a third degree burn at a slight angle. Sariru then turned and hopped out of the wooden ball.  The steam was already fading away.

"Consider that a seal on our deal.  Let it also serve as a reminder that I follow through with my threats and promises.  Now send your anbu friends away, I'm tired of interruptions."

Sariru motions Vincent and Testu over and explains what he did.  He also forces it through Vincent's brain that he is not to hurt her. For. ANY. REASON. At all.  None.  Zero.  Sariru doesn't give a darn about why they hate each other.  He isn't to attack her verbally or physically.

OOC: Sry for the auto-hit there.  But I doubt she could have avoided it in the confines.  And it isn't lethal and is rather plot motivated.  The only lasting effect will be a thin scar.  If you have any problems with it just say so


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 5, 2008)

materpillar said:


> OOC: Tis alright
> 
> Sariru twitched slightly. "Yes that is exactly what I expect you to do."  He paused for several seconds deep in thought.  "In fact I'd be humbled if you joined him in the meeting with _that killing fuck._"
> 
> ...



ashe appears leaning againts the tree eating a apple then thowing it away, "fine we will meet you leader and make a little deal" ashe said "let me give you some rules 1. dont try to run off with kaim, 2. dont attack us in anyway or we'll have all konoha destroy you akatsuki, and 3. dont you ever put your hands on me again understand?.


----------



## materpillar (Oct 5, 2008)

Sariru shrugged. "Did you completely miss your mission briefing.  We already ran off with Kaim. But I will do my best to prevent your separation from him until he chooses his own path...  
Us?  Your ANBU friends aren't invited.  I want them back in konoha telling them what's happened, so we don't get 7 more anbu squads to take your place.  I won't kill you for no reason.  Reinforcements do count as an ample reason though, keep that in mind.  As does you trying to flee. I'll do my best to prevent anyone else from attacking you. But if you shame me in front of my comrades, due to ill behavior, or keep throwing stupidity through your teeth.  I won't hesitate to slam you into the nearest wall.  I did it to my leaders son, what makes you more important than him?"

Sariru walks towards her a bit. "You're my guest.  I'm not going to slit your throat while you sleep.  I'm not going to throw you in a dungeon to sleep.  I'm going to treat you as kindly as I treat everyone else if not more so.  So stop assuming I'm an insane serial murder with nothing better to do than chop up babies.  Because I'm not.  Tetsu might be, bless his cold black heart.  But I've got honor, more than Konoha does, that's for sure. 

Maybe you should rip that curtain of blind biased away from your eyes and actually observe me.  Once you've done that enlighten me as to what I've done to deserve all the distrust and hate you're oh so casually throwing at me.  Otherwise stop being such a damn hypocrite."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 6, 2008)

Tetsu groans in distaste. "...she's staying whit us? Great..." he says quietly "...Sariru you might kill her...but sometimes I just can't control myself...you know?" Tetsu smirks evily. He moves his fingers around some grinning.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 6, 2008)

ashe just smirks at sariru little threat, "ha you have no idea how much i want to cut your little balls right, but i have to work with slim like you to get what i want, so i want betray you, but my hokage is going to kill my ass for doing this but im its for kaims best interest at heart. ashe said

ashe steps back, "and like i said, dont touch me in anyway, thats means dont walk up to me like were buddys, i dont care how nice you are, so just keep your distance" ashe said

ashe turns around and sits down," i dont like you akatsuki, and the fact that you would hurt people just to make peins wishes come true is sick, he has killed many people, he killed jiraiya and neary destroyed konoha, my home, so dont give that trust me bullshit beacause its not going to work" ashe said


----------



## materpillar (Oct 6, 2008)

Sariru glanced over at Ashe. "You don't have Kaim's interests in your heart.  You only think 'He needs to leave these people whatever the cost,' as the hokage ordered. You lying jounin.

By the way Pain has killed lots of people.  I've killed lots of people.  You've probably killed lots of people.  Every konoha ninja has killed lots of people.  That's what ninja's are breed to do. The akatsuki does it to try and create world peace.  Konoha ninja's do it for money. So like I said STOP BEING A DAMN HYPOCRITE!  

You haven't even mentioned what I've done to be untrustworthy either.  So, stop spitting out biased propaganda with no factual base what so ever.  Or as I said, I will be forced to slam you into the nearest wall as much as you protest I shouldn't.  You obviously need some sense knocked into you."

Sariru jumps towards the lair.  "Let's go inside Tetsu, I'm tired of talking to this idiot.  I understand your self control problems.  Just try and hold off until she says something stupid enough to warrent herself being removed from the world.  It's coming, I can feel it.   By the way Vincent, Ashe, you come too.  I don't trust you two to play alone out here."


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 6, 2008)

OOC: lets just do this without pein, six paths is not going here anytime soon so i really dont fell like waiting on him so lets just do this now.

light then pulled out a sword, but ashe quickly disarmed him, "calm down light, this asshole will never understand the differents between us and them, i tried of talking to them," light calmed down and removed his arm form ashe and begim walking away "this is bullshit working with them" rai said to ashe "i know but this the best way" ashe turned to the akatsuki members "you guys can go into your little play house by yourselfs and we'll wait out here" ashe said and they walked away.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 7, 2008)

Tetsu jumps next to Sariru. "...I really want to kill them..." he says with a sigh. "...I need some practice dummies to train with...even though logs would be better opponents then these guys are..." Tetsu sneers.


----------



## materpillar (Oct 7, 2008)

Sariru rolls his eyes. "Once second Tetsu."  He'll shushin back next to Ashe. Sariru will lazily sag onto her shoulder like she's a great friend, if she moves he put on a shocked face like he's been betrayed by someone he trusts. He talk to them like they're best friends, not a hint of anything else. "Yes calm down light.  The asshole, Sariru, didn't spend 17 years of his life in konoha.  I mean how could he have the faintest idea why you're here and what your ideals are.  I mean I'm sure you totally and completely understand him.  I mean I'm surprised he can understand our tongue or even more surprising manage to hear you insulting him from 20 feet away.  I'm sure he isn't getting annoyed by your hypocrisy. I'm so mad he spared your lives when you completely in his power and he could have easily killed you, a favor you wouldn't consider, not to mention returning. He should be put down, the barbaric animal."

Sariru continues to put on his sad face.  "But... but... you don't want to play dolls with me inside?"  He lets out a fake tear and sniffles.  He'll then stand up and compose himself slightly more seriously. "So you're just going to wait out here and let poor, innocent, helpless kaim, be chopped up and eaten alive by all us Akatsuki cannibals in there?"

He finally steps away from her.  "No you're coming inside now, and your ANBU friends are leaving now. We swore on it remember?"  He draws a finger across the still painful scar on her face if she's close enough, if not he'll draw a finger across where the scar would be on his. "I'm a man of my word, as you continually ignore.  So I will take you in there by force.  But I'd rather give you the option to show some good decision making and go in conscious."



silver samurai said:


> OOC: lets just do this without pein, six paths is not going here anytime soon so i really dont fell like waiting on him so lets just do this now.


OOC: I really am getting tired of waiting too.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 7, 2008)

materpillar said:


> Sariru rolls his eyes. "Once second Tetsu."  He'll shushin back next to Ashe. Sariru will lazily sag onto her shoulder like she's a great friend, if she moves he put on a shocked face like he's been betrayed by someone he trusts. He talk to them like they're best friends, not a hint of anything else. "Yes calm down light.  The asshole, Sariru, didn't spend 17 years of his life in konoha.  I mean how could he have the faintest idea why you're here and what your ideals are.  I mean I'm sure you totally and completely understand him.  I mean I'm surprised he can understand our tongue or even more surprising manage to hear you insulting him from 20 feet away.  I'm sure he isn't getting annoyed by your hypocrisy. I'm so mad he spared your lives when you completely in his power and he could have easily killed you, a favor you wouldn't consider, not to mention returning. He should be put down, the barbaric animal."
> 
> Sariru continues to put on his sad face.  "But... but... you don't want to play dolls with me inside?"  He lets out a fake tear and sniffles.  He'll then stand up and compose himself slightly more seriously. "So you're just going to wait out here and let poor, innocent, helpless kaim, be chopped up and eaten alive by all us Akatsuki cannibals in there?"
> 
> ...



ashe steps back from sariru. "I said dont touch me" ashe said angrily while holding her scar, " oh and by the way you should check you foot" ashe said, evryone looked at his foot and saw a big chuck of wood sticking threw it.

OOC: dont attack me beacause you burnt me.


----------



## materpillar (Oct 7, 2008)

silver samurai said:


> ashe steps back from sariru. "I said dont touch me" ashe said angrily while holding her scar, " oh and by the way you should check you foot" ashe said, evryone looked at his foot and saw a big chuck of wood sticking threw it.


 Everyone glanced down at his foot.  It was painfully obvious that she'd stabbed him, probably avoidable too if he cared.  Still with everyone glancing at his lower body, his upper body snapped a blinding punch at her face. If that misses he'll rip his foot out of the ground and attempt to kick her so the wood stabs her leg.

"Don't touch you... after you attacked me? May I be permitted to call you a hypocrite again? Fine, next time you do something irresponsibly stupid, like you just did I won't touch you.  Instead I'll cut you. Now let's go inside."



> OOC: dont attack me beacause you burnt me.


OOC: What are you talking about?


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 7, 2008)

materpillar said:


> He flicked his arm up from her shoulder to under her ear.  Then scraped his middle finger from below her ear to under her eye leaving a third degree burn at a slight angle. Sariru then turned and hopped out of the wooden ball.  The steam was already fading away.



OOC: you attack me first for no reason, so thats why i stab you in the foot.

vincent started to laugh about the fact that sariru kept hitting her wood clones. ashe was already walking into the cave, "stop playing with my clone please" ashe said


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 7, 2008)

OOC: that was a long time ago, and burned me under my ear for no reason so i dont know why you trying to start a fight, i trying to to be good here, an i easily take my ninja back from you guys, so please this RP fair.


----------



## materpillar (Oct 7, 2008)

OOC:


			
				materpillar said:
			
		

> Sariru cracks his neck. "Whatever your intentions are, *if you attack us consider yourselves warned ... I will make you burn.*


If Ashe attacked Sariru he said he'd burn her.
Ashe attacked Sariru.
He burned her.

What exactly am I missing?



My ninja has never attacked yours unprovoked... ever... Yours has attacked mine unprovoked.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 7, 2008)

OOC: that was when i trying to save kaim, that post was a long time ago, im talking about when i decide to talk to you, now look at post 270 on page 14, you burn me when i was trying to talk to you, IM NOT TALKING ABOUT WHEN I TRIED TO GET KAIM BUT WHEN YOU BURNED MY EARRRRRRR!!!.


----------



## materpillar (Oct 8, 2008)

silver samurai said:


> OOC: that was when i trying to save kaim, that post was a long time ago, im talking about when i decide to talk to you, now look at post 270 on page 14, you burn me when i was trying to talk to you, IM NOT TALKING ABOUT WHEN I TRIED TO GET KAIM BUT WHEN YOU BURNED MY EARRRRRRR!!!.


OOC: I know exactly when you're talking about.  We were in the wooden ball that I had just cut into.

*Spoiler*: _This post?_ 





materpillar said:


> OOC: Tis alright
> 
> Sariru twitched slightly. "Yes that is exactly what I expect you to do."  He paused for several seconds deep in thought.  "In fact I'd be humbled if you joined him in the meeting with _that killing fuck._"
> 
> ...







So like I said


> If Ashe attacked Sariru he said he'd burn her.
> Ashe attacked Sariru.
> He burned her.


It doesn't matter if someone was talking or not.  If we had stopped fighting or not.  You don't understand my character well enough.

Sariru said he was going to burn her and Sariru doesn't lie.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 8, 2008)

edit//

OOC: im sorry, i tought you were attacking my ninja, but you hit her clone, so im sorry for being a dumb jerk to you.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 8, 2008)

ashe made a little smile on her face and continued to walk in the cave, vincent then ran over to sariru and took sariru his arm and put over his shoulder, "you need a hand" said vincent while helping sariru in the cave.


----------



## materpillar (Oct 8, 2008)

silver samurai said:


> ashe made a little smile on her face and continued to walk in the cave, vincent then ran over to sariru and took sariru his arm and put over his shoulder, "you need a hand" said vincent while helping sariru in the cave.


"No I don't need a hand you arrogant jerk." Sariru threw off Vincent's hand and stumbled into a tree.  His pheonix sploshed onto the ground and faded away.  "Hmm.  It seems a hand would make my job quite a bit easier."  Sariru facepalms"Look at me.  Being a hypocrite after yelling at that girl for being one.   I'm just too damn tired. It appears I could use some assistance Vincent.  I apologize for my rudenss.  I need to sleep.  God these last few days have been eventful."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 8, 2008)

Tetsu was already inside the cave waiting for everyone else to catch up. He sighed continually twitching his fingers, itching to kill someone, especially Light. He brushes some dirt off his shoulder with a sigh.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 8, 2008)

Kira was in Pains room still, sighing. The pest was in the corner, tightly hog tied. Itachi was spread out wide, and snoring in a cute manner. His chest rose up and down as he breathed. Kira smirks some then strokes her sons face. A tiny smile appeared but she hid it a second later then goes to the door, blocking it off from anyone entering.


----------



## materpillar (Oct 8, 2008)

Sariru stumbled up to the room with Itachi, Kaim and Kira.  He noticed her protectively move towards the door.  "Knock knock!  It's me Sariru.  Open up!" He'll stumble in and collapse onto the bed giving a huge sigh of relief.  "Thanks for the help Vincent."  He glances over at Kaim tied up in the corner.  "Eh Kira?  Why is he all tied up?  That isn't going to be leaving a good impression on him.  Would you untie him please?  I would but I don't want to accidentally cut off his hand, I'm rather tired. He isn't going to be able to escape no matter how hard he tries." Sariru attempts to sit up and fails.  "Guh, Tetsu could you kindly tell her what I did? I need to sle..." Sariru doesn't manage to finish his sentence as he's already lightly snoring.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 8, 2008)

Itachi sits up and wipes his eyes. He see's Sarisu on his parents bed. He sits on Sarisu some and grins. "Im not letting some outsiders into Pain and my room..." she says harshly, suddenly a kunai zoomed out of her cloak and cut him free. "Don't let him touch anything.." she muttered and block the door from the others.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 8, 2008)

Vincent does a face palm as he see's sariru fall asleep, ashe turns her attention to kaim "ok, so how do you guys want to do this?" ashe asked


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 8, 2008)

OOC: my gil didn't let you guys in the room.... you guys are stukc outside of the room, kaim is inside... please change your post...


----------



## Cheena (Oct 8, 2008)

OOC: All i got to say is that silver has been doing a lot of auto hits. I hope he lets his self get hurt at times, jeez...


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 8, 2008)

OOC: no kira, just change your post and open the door, i mean trust me, our ninja's can get in without you opening it,

Silly cheenab


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 8, 2008)

OOC: they are in KiraxPains room, shes not about to let outsiders in.... THEIR room... inside the cave maybe, but not ni there room w/ kaim... im sorry but please change it.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 8, 2008)

well the way i see it you have three choices

1) you can open the door and let my ninja in, she not going to do anything, she is alone you know.

2) i can bust the door open with a jutsu and let my self in, and dont think i cant find a jutsu powerful enough to do it.

3) i can take my ninja back and make sure you guys never see him in this RP again, make him kill himself, or i be a jack ass and just post that i had kaim all along and i used a genjutsu to play with your heads.

its your choice my dear.


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 8, 2008)

OOC:im back bitches


----------



## materpillar (Oct 8, 2008)

OOC: Fucking finally.  You've got a lot to catch up on... Although you're timing couldn't be better.  We just hit a dulldrum


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 8, 2008)

OOC:hey i have a real life outside of nf people i mean come on!


----------



## materpillar (Oct 8, 2008)

OOC: 9 days is a long time.  I don't mind that you were gone that long.  But that we had no warning.


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 8, 2008)

OOC:well next time ill give one the first 5 were comp probs though


----------



## materpillar (Oct 8, 2008)

OOC: Oh that sucks... Now more with the pein entering the akatsuki lair


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 8, 2008)

OOC so has anyone moved or controled my characters?


----------



## materpillar (Oct 8, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> OOC so has anyone moved or controled my characters?


OOC: Lets see. Recap of events.
Tetsu and I arrived with Kaim.
We waited around for you.
Ashe and some konoha anbu showed up trying to save Kaim
We beat them over the head.
I forcibly made Ashe stay
I went in and collapsed on your bed (because that is the room Kira, Itachi, and Kaim are in) and am currently sleeping waiting for you to show up


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 8, 2008)

OOC: hey six paths, lets do this thing. and we did not lose to you dude, i just got tried of fighting and not killing you.

Vincent felt a stange chakra in air, he then knew that pein was here, "he's here" said vincent


----------



## materpillar (Oct 8, 2008)

silver samurai said:


> OOC: hey six paths, lets do this thing. and we did not lose to you dude, i just got tried of fighting and not killing you.


OOC: Ashe didn't have a chance in that fight.

Jounin < Akatsuki


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 8, 2008)

OOC:whew thats a load off of ill start now but im goin to bed after this post 

Pain finally finishes his training integration with his bodies and decides to return to the akatsuki lair to place them back inot their respective cylinders. He is verey tired and can barley keep his eyes open. He had been training for 5 days straight with absolutey no sleep or rest. He arrives to the lair and enter through a secret path into the main chamber. From there he places his bodies in their cylinders and heads up to his room. The lights are of and it is completely pitch black inside. Pain heads for the bed and decides to lay down when suddenly he feel a strange lump in his bed. He jumps up and lights the torches in his room.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 8, 2008)

OOC: that does not mean you beat me, and you didn't force me to do anything, i went on my own free will, no matter what you say, now can we please finish the RP?

ashe feel the same chakra, and she begins to lose breath, "pe..pein ...i..is here" ashe said catching her breath


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 8, 2008)

Kira grins some then starts to walk out. "Mommy..!" the little boy grins then runs after her. "Watch the guys..don't let them touch any of my old things!" she hisses then continues down the long hallway. Her body dissaperes as well as the kids. The child was sent back to the room. *before*

After coming back she saw tyhat Pain had got up in a jolt. She chuckles. "I see your back..." she said as she leaned against the doorway. Her caring was hidden by a smirk. Kira walks over then gets next to Pain "Was your training successful?".


----------



## materpillar (Oct 8, 2008)

Sariru is rudely awakened from his sleep when pain jumps on him.  "Uof!" He springs out of bed, blade in hand and swinging at the perpetrator even before the lights flick on.  Even while exhausted he recognizes pain and the sword stops a good seven inches away from his head just as light floods the room.  "Oh... it's you... fuck."  He quickly sheaths his sword and bows on one knee.  "My apologies.  I'm sorry it has been a very long day and there is a good bit I need to tell you. For starters I brought one of your sons home from konoha. Kaim I believe it was." He'll stand up when indicated to do so.

When he notices Kira walk into the room.   "Would it have been too much to ask to have rolled me off pain's bed before he got home?'



Emo_panda227 said:


> Kira grins some then starts to walk out. "Mommy..!" the little boy grins then runs after her. "Watch the guys..don't let them touch any of my old things!" she hisses then continues down the long hallway. Her body dissaperes as well as the kids. The child was sent back to the room. *before*
> 
> After she had gone inot the dark room and joined Pain in the bed she was watching him sleep. Her eyes follows his face when he wakes up. "Good morning sleepy head..." she smirks some then chuckles lightly.


OOC: He didn't fall asleep he sat on me...


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 9, 2008)

ashe is frozen is fear as she is face to face with akatsuki leader pein, she begins to sweat and her heart is beating like a drum, she gulps and take a deep breath, vincent then goes to pein and gets down on one knee, "pein my lord, its a honor to meet you at last" vincent said.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 9, 2008)

Tetsu sees Pain and waves some. "...hello Pain long time no see...did you have fun training?" Tetsu asks curiously. "...we have your 'son' and these pathetic Konoha ninja that I'm itching to kill..." Tetsu says in his usual very quiet voice, he stands up and stretches.


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 9, 2008)

OOC im back again


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 9, 2008)

OOC: okey doke


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 9, 2008)

man im stretched my new site is gonna be EPIC but...so much work to do!!!!


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 9, 2008)

OOC: yeah I joined your sight


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 9, 2008)

OOC: u wanna be an admin? or mod?


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 9, 2008)

OOC: Admin


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 9, 2008)

OOC:i think we will just use my new site then


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 9, 2008)

Emo_panda227 said:


> Kira grins some then starts to walk out. "Mommy..!" the little boy grins then runs after her. "Watch the guys..don't let them touch any of my old things!" she hisses then continues down the long hallway. Her body dissaperes as well as the kids. The child was sent back to the room. *before*
> 
> After coming back she saw tyhat Pain had got up in a jolt. She chuckles. "I see your back..." she said as she leaned against the doorway. Her caring was hidden by a smirk. Kira walks over then gets next to Pain "Was your training successful?".


 

".............yes........" he mutters before he turns around too glare at the young ones

"you..have been touched by the hand of god!..lets see what you do with it" He says before going into the other room that was less crowded. He closes his eyes for a moment.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 9, 2008)

Ashe heart was beating so fast it felt like it was about to burst out her chest, this could be her last moment alive, kaim then woke up "so your awake" vincent said, vincent then pick kaim off the bed and pointed to the door and whispered in his ear "your dad is right there" he said


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 10, 2008)

Kira smirks some as Itachi was by her. He wiggled excitedly, it had been a few days before he saw his dad last. She chuckles then glares to the captiives to dshut up and stop talking. Kira watches from whre he left and went t stand by Tetsu. He was calm now and her grabbed Tetsu' cloak some, yawning. Kira sits on the bed and waits for him to return.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 13, 2008)

Tetsu twitches his fingers glaring at the Konoha ninja. "...I really want to kill that pathetic scum that are called a ninja..." he spits at the three ninja growling. Tetsu looks to Light "...you're one of the worst puppet masters I've ever seen..." he says in a cold, quieter than usual voice.


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 13, 2008)

ooc:
a potion that can best be described as liquid luck 
MY new rolelaying/anime/manga fansite oh yeah try it out.


----------



## materpillar (Oct 13, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> ooc:
> N4G
> MY new rolelaying/anime/manga fansite oh yeah try it out.


USE THE OOC THREAD


----------



## Cheena (Oct 13, 2008)

OOC: Guys, please join the Everlasting Quest RP, it will be in this forum

Kei started training, "I will be a great ninja" were his words, a matter of fact, his favorite line of all time. His father was a legend, and Kei had the potential of a plant.... It kept growing. He was the future of his clan they would say, he was the best in his class and the best of his generation in the clan no doubt. He graduated the academy at 9 and was a chuunin at 11. He became a chuunin yesterday. But he dosent go on very hard missions becuase of his age. His parents wont allow it no matter what.


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 13, 2008)

materpillar said:


> USE THE OOC THREAD


 OOC not gonna turn into a butterfly with that attitude are we now materpillar?


----------



## materpillar (Oct 14, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> OOC not gonna turn into a butterfly with that attitude are we now materpillar?


No. I'm merely going to leave this thread and never come back.  You've personally ground this RP to a halt.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 14, 2008)

OOC: materpillar ignore him, you'll both get in trouble if this keeps going on.

Mirishi walked around the Konoha ninja academy a bit nervously. He didn't really want to go in, there would probably be people he didn't want to meet and that would just annoy him. The bandages around his neck blew around in the wind. He sighs walking closer to the academly slowly walking inside.
-------------------------------------------
Tetsu was starting to get annoyed by the crowdness in the room. "...I'm stepping out for a moment..." he mutters quietly walking out the room and to his room. He enters his room through a small crack in the wall, that being the only entrance to his room. Once inside his room he takes a sealing tag and puts it across the crack making it so it would be invisible to anyone else who walked by.


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 14, 2008)

OOC: i personally like the first one better it was alot more fun wasnt it chibi u remember right? 

Pain comes back in from rest outside. He dosent like having so many people in his hideout. He walks by the wall with tetsu's room. He runs his hand across the seal and enters. He walks in. 

"Tetsu akatsuki is losing sight of its true goal we have been quiet for far to long I have a mission that needs to be completed are you up for the challenge? Pain asks glaring at Tetsu with his God Realm body. 
----------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------
Renkai walks down the konoha streets and wanders in to the anbu headquarters.


----------



## Cheena (Oct 14, 2008)

OOC: I can do these posts becuase im in charge XD but since you liked the other one, we shouldve kept it ACTIVE, hopefully there is no need for NNWRP 3.0/ And this place would be fun, but everyone broke the rules, first off, no one is a jounin or akatsuki which it states in the RULES, read em! e are supposed to be academy/gennin


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 14, 2008)

OOC: But you said a few of us could be in the Akatsuki and most of the Akatsuki members also have a academy student. And the jounins you granted permission to be jounins.

Tetsu nods some. "...yeah I'm up to it..." he mutters quietly. He looks around his room before finally making eye contact with Pain. "...so what's the mission?" he asks curiously, "...and who's going to be my partner?"
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mirishi steps into the academy warily. He walks out of the academy quickly and goes around to the back of the acadmey where there was trainings dummies. He sits in the sat of tree. Mirishi was pretty nervous to start the academy. He doubted anyone in the academy would know of his grandfather, Deidara, but he wasn't to sure.


----------



## Cheena (Oct 14, 2008)

OOC: Only u, pain and emo


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 14, 2008)

OOC:dont worry cheena im gonna spend most  of my time here from now on so this place will get WAY more active.


----------



## Cheena (Oct 14, 2008)

OOC: Thanks


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 14, 2008)

OOC:im goin to the ooc thread now to discuss some ideas


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Oct 15, 2008)

cheenab23 said:


> OOC: Only u, pain and emo



(arn't you forgetting about somebody...I only left the other one because it went dead...)


----------



## Cheena (Oct 15, 2008)

OOC: I chose the 3 people who startd it up, no signed up, till they did


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 15, 2008)

OOC: oi can we all get back to the rp?


----------



## Cheena (Oct 15, 2008)

OOC; No one said you had to stop....

Kei wokred on a few justsu. Fireball, phenox flower, water dragon, and water prison. Those were a few he needed to work on. He did that for hours before eating his favorite food, dumplings. His mom was really good at cooking so that was a family favorite he would say. he had a mission tomorrow and would be ready at all costs.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Oct 15, 2008)

Tyrannous awoke in his bed and got up looking out his window.
"I wonder...how will today turn out."
He walked over to his desk and grabbed a glass of water and wiped his mouth. He walked to the brown door of his house and walked out. He smelt the crisp air of dawn and smiled. 
"How soon, I wonder, will it be untill I can graduate."
He stopped and turned back to his house.
"Guess I forgot my backpack."
He walked back in, grabbed his backpack, walked to the dore and locked it before leaving off to the acadamy.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 16, 2008)

Mirishi sat curled up beneath the tree outside the academy. He was afraid to go inside. He knew there was going to be people he didn't want to meet or see. He figured some of the teachers would know about Deidara and the Kaguya clan, both who killed many ninjas in their time.


----------



## Cheena (Oct 19, 2008)

Kei walked up to the academy, a strange place for him "The acadmey... interesting" Kei never really went on academy grounds before. He saw pleanty of kids, kids he had never seen. Kei went over to a tree where one kid was sitting, "Umm... Hi!" Kei said trying to be friendly, "Im Kei! WHats your name?"


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 19, 2008)

Mirishi looks up at the boy named. "Hello...my name is Mirishi..." he says pulling his shirt sleeves down to cover the mouths on his palms. He smiles slightly looking at the boy.


----------



## Cheena (Oct 19, 2008)

"Nice name" Kei said looking around, "Nice to meet you" He waved to some people and then looked back to Mirishi, "So, Mirishi... is this your first day at the academy" Kei said looking at the large building, "Its my first day" he said wondering what it would be like.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 19, 2008)

Mirishi smiles some. "Thank you..." he says quietly. He looks around some. "Maybe we should go in together?" Mirishi asked nervously. He was unsure if he wanted to go in or not.


----------



## Cheena (Oct 19, 2008)

Kei nodded, "Im a little nervous too" he said grinning shyly, 'We can both go in if you want" Kei stood up and did a loud goulp, nervouse about this new part of his life. It would canga everything... "are you ready Mirishi?" he said hesitant. This would be interesting and scary.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 20, 2008)

Mirishi stands up slowly. "Yeah...I'm ready..." he nods. He walks next to Kei. "Let's go.." Mirishi starts to walk the academy slowly and nervously.


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 21, 2008)

Hiei takes a stroll around the village. It is a sunny day and everything is changing the leaves change their color and the air is a little brisk.He decides to take his stroll to the training grounds for some training. He gets there and begins to meditate on one of the logs. He gathers chakra and directs it into his necklace which was his inheritance from his ancestor Harishima Senju.
----------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------
Renkai leaves the hokage's office with a new mission. Enemy village Hidden Waterfall was gatehring forces on their closest border to Konoha. He wsa to infiltrate hidden waterfall and gather information. He goes home gathers some supplies. He then leaves the village on his way to Hidden Waterfall.
--------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------
Pain enters the Hidden Rain it had been awhile since he was home. He decides to enter the statue from which he could watch over the entire village. He rests on the statues tounge and looks out over the Rain village."If al go's according to plan their power shall become my own....." Pain whispers to himself as he calls back all akatsuki members to the hideout for a breifing.


----------



## Cheena (Oct 21, 2008)

OOCont post your character in a post by itself 

Kei nodded, "Okay..." he said slowly. He grabbed the colar of his shirt to stop the sweating. Well, he didnt sweat that much. "Here we go" Kei looked to see that Mirishi was coming and Kei pushed the door open.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Oct 21, 2008)

Tyrannous, known to the leaf as Kurai, walked up past Kei and Mirishi confident in graduating early.


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 21, 2008)

Hiei gets up feeling refreshed and balenced and begins to practice his jutsu. He had only just graduated from the academy not to long ago for he had just left the fire temple where he was raised to come to konoha and follow the path of the shinobi , but he had still learned some of his mokuton skills. 

"Mokuton Moku Shuriken!" Hiei says as wood branches off his arm and he flings sharpened wood shuriken into a tree. Two of the four had actually hit.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Oct 21, 2008)

Botan was walking in the streets, her long blue hair blowing some. She sighs then looks up to the sky, it was cloudy a bit. Soon she would get her genins. She wondered if any of them will be as troublesome as she was when she graduated. It made her grin some as she made her way around town. Her thoughts went to those Akatsuki members.

Kira growls some. And glares at the trio of friends. "I hope this ends quickly.. I want to get back to Akatsuki business. She walks out and leaves the puppet, and her son in there. Her hair and cloak flows behind her as she gets her fan. "So boring waiting on the others to come back..." she mumbles with a sigh.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 21, 2008)

Seth and Kushina take a break outside the acadamy after a long day of training and have lunch, "it been awhile since we seen Kaim" Kushina said "yeah, but dont worry, i know he comings home" Seth said taking a bite out of his sandwitch

meanwhile at peins hideout, vincent has Ashe in handcuffs and he is taking her to pein.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 30, 2008)

OOC: Oi peoples you're favourite rper is back XD I got admittance from the aslyum to start going back on the computer last night yay. 

Mirishi steps into the academy warily. He makes sure Kei is behind before slowly walking to the door of his classroom. Mirishi stands outside the door nervously waiting for Kei to catch up to him.


----------



## Cheena (Nov 2, 2008)

Kei looked aorund with wide eyes, "This isnt half bad Mirishi" He walked sloly but catched up first, "Who knows what possibilities we have" Kei nodded and took a deep breath. "I cant wait to get started, how about you" he said grinning, not much nervous anymore.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Nov 9, 2008)

Mirishi nods some "This isn't as bad as I thought it was going to be..." he says quietly. Mirishi steps into the classroom looking around with wide eyes. He finds an empty desk near the window and goes to sit in, an empty seat was next to him and he hoped Kei would sit next to him.


----------

